# #2-CLOSED -NON FELTED SLIPPERS with Suehoman & designer -



## Designer1234

*This workshop is REOPENED as of November, 20-2013. 12/2012* YOU ARE WELCOME TO READ ALL THE INFORMATION HERE. It will be left permanently on the Homepage of thIs section.
-----------------
========================================
*IMPORTANT INFORMATION TO ALL THOSE WHO WOULD LIKE TO TAKE THIS WORKSHOP IN 2013*

* it will be held in November 2013*. These slippers are great gifts and we hope you will watch for the class!.
-----------------
If you wish to make these slippers, ALL the information needed to complete them is here. 
Suehoman - has agreed to answer any pms regarding these slippers but please read the posts first.

Designer1234 and prismaticr - Section Mgrs.
========================================

The link for the slipper patterns is posted on this page after the pictures.

*I am happy to announce that SUE Homan is going to lead this workshop and will be available to answer your questions 
*. She is very experienced in making these slippers and you will certainly get the help you need.

*Ladies: all finished slippers will be posted in pictures at the following link*

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-111122-1.html


----------



## Diane D

*INFORMATION*

*Heres the link for those who need the pattern....*

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/non-felted-slippers
http://www.hoppeta.org/patterns/nonfeltedslippers.pdf


----------



## Designer1234

*I am starting mine ahead of time *

I finished the sole on my pair - I like to work ahead of the class and I haven't made any for about l8 months.

I am using two different shades of Red heart worsted --lots of people don't care for Red Heart but I find they wear like iron and I have had no problem with them.

If they seem hard to you -- you can wash them and lay them out to dry --I like the
Red Heart because the yarn is so strong and the price is right if you are making many pairs like Sue did-- I believe she uses Chunky which is what is called for in the pattern. I just have so much variegated red heart that I want to use it up.

I am following the pattern exactly-- take one step at a time and I am sure if you find it hard to understand (I struggled with the first pair I made) Sue or 
possibly I, will be able to help you-

I have just started the top and am putting in two pictures.

The second one is from a previous pair (see them on the front page)


----------



## suehoman

*INFORMATION*

Looking good, Designer!! Amen to what you just said - the pattern doesn't make much sense at first, but it becomes clear as you go step by step.* I did find one small error - in row 5 of the instep. At the very end of that row, where it says to knit 26, that number should be 22.

 *The total number of stitches for that row is 59, as it states. Happy knitting!

=========
It helps with this pattern to *count your stitches and make sure you have the number stated in the pattern*- makes it much easier.

--

*ATTENTION EVERYONE WHO IS WORKING ON THE INSTEP!*

The pattern is a bit confusing unless you follow* THE PATTERN EXACTLY AS SHOWN.* It doesn't tell you to turn but if you follow it you know *it must be turned* as the last lines tell you not to turn.

One of the reasons we put on this workshop is because she took it for granted we would figure it out .

*I would suggest you mark each row TURN if you think this will he a problem in the future. Once you have done a couple of rows you will see how it works. It is basically short rows.*


----------



## suehoman

I'm ready to go! And I can't believe how much I'd forgotten about knitting these wonderful slippers - my memory is now refreshed and I've finished my first one (slipper, not pair), using LionBrand Thick & Quick. The first picture is before the slipper was sewn up, and the second two are the finished result. By the way, I just posted instructions for the different sizes (see below) - hope they make sense. (And remember - these are for slogging around the house - use pretty yarn, and any mistakes won't be evident to anyone but you!)


----------



## suehoman

*VERY IMPORTANT!*

*Here is an informal guide to different sizes of the non-felted slippers we're going to make in our workshop* (not 'official,' by any means, but I used it last Christmas and the sizes seemed to work pretty well). Sue

Note: *This is NOT a substitute for the pattern that's already been published - just a suggestion as to stitch numbers*. Use this as a guide if you wish to make different sized slippers. This workshop is to help you through the pattern and to make as many pairs of different sizes as you wish!!!

Non-felted Slippers by Yuko Nakamura

SIZES: Ladies' Size M (Mens Average) (Mens Small) (Pre-Teen Girl) (Child  5/6 years old)

*DIRECTIONS:*

Sole  *Use Color A*

Cast on 50 (54) (52) (44) (38) sts using a long-tail method.

Row 1: K25 (27) (26) (22) (19), PM, K25 (27) (26) (22) (19).

Row 2: * K1, M1, K23 (25) (24) (21) (17), M1, K1 * twice. Total - 54 (58) (56) (48) (42) sts

Row 3 and all odd rows: K.

Row 4: * K1, M1, K25 (27) (26) (22) (19), M1, K1 * twice. Total - 58 (62) (60) (52) (46) sts

Row 6: * K1, M1, K27 (29) (28) (24) (21), M1, K1 * twice. Total - 62 (66) (64) (56) (50) sts

Row 8: * K1, M1, K29 (31) (30) (26) (23), M1, K1 * twice. Total - 66 (70) (68) (60) (54) sts

Row 10: * K1, M1, K31 (33) (32) (28), M1, K1 * twice. Total - 70 (74) (72) (64) For childs size: * K1, M1, K25, M1, K1 *, M1, repeat (59 sts) Cut yarn. (End here for childs size.)

Row 12: (Remove marker as you come to it.) * K1, M1, K33 (35) (34) (30), M1, K1 *, M1, repeat * Total - 75 (79) (77) (69) sts .Cut yarn.

Instep * Use Color B. *

Row 1: K.

Row 2: P33 (35) (34) (30) (25), PM, P9, PM, P33 (35) (34) (30) (25).

Row 3: K26 (28) (27) (23) (18), ssk twice, K3tog, K9, sl1, k2tog, psso, k2tog twice, K26 (28) (27) (23) (18). Total  67 (71) (69) (61) (51) sts

Row 4: P.

Row 5: K22 (24) (23) (19) (14), ssk twice, K3tog, K9, sl1, k2tog, psso, k2tog twice, K22 (24) (23) (19) (14). Total  59 (63) (61) (53) (43) sts

Row 6: P.

Row 7: K34 (36) (35) (31) (26), ssk.

Row 8 (WS): sl1, P9, p2tog.

Row 9: sl1, K9, ssk.

Row 10: sl1, P9, p2tog.

Rows 11-26: as Rows 9-10.
Total - 39 (43) (41) (33) (29) sts

Row 27: sl1, K9, ssk, (DO NOT TURN!) K13 (15) (14) (12) (8)
. 
Row 28: (Remove markers as you come to them.) P23 (25) (24) (22) (18), p2tog, P13.

You may want to do two extra rows for Mens. Cut yarn.

 Cuff 

Using A. Rows 1-2: K.

Bind off in knit stitch.

Finishing 

Using a flat seam, join sole and back seam.

------------------------------------------


----------



## tamarque

*******IMPORTANT - INFORMATION***************

*Since this pattern works from side to side, the length needs to be adjusted with the casting on.

So if length is an issue, the guage needs to be assessed and the cast on made according to the length of the foot*

IT IS IMPORTANT THAT YOU 
understand _ that the toe wraps the foot and up the toe as does the heel._

* This has to be understood when reading the pattern and making adjustments*


----------



## Designer1234

*INFORMATION*

The link below will take you to the* Main Section of this workshop* *Go there to see all the current workshops as well as information topics* and

all finished workshops from the beginning of this section. They will be available for KP members to follow in the future.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/s-105-1.html


----------



## Designer1234

*IMPORTANT *- note that * -row 5 on the instep -- the last figure is
K22 stitches rather than K26*

I would suggest you change your pattern now. (SUE'S GUIDE --IS CORRECTED - you just need to change the pattern.

Glance through this topic for any information that 
might be of help with your slippers.


----------



## suehoman

Sandra - Designer1234 uses Red Heart doubled and says it works great! I have a good supply of bulky yarn so I use that, but using a double strand of any worsted weight would serve the same purpose, I would think. The whole idea is to make a nice thick, soft slipper that keeps your feet warm and snuggy all winter - and these really do!


----------



## Designer1234

I use Red Heart worsted for these slippers -- I am doing mine with double strands top and bottom. It is a bit thick to knit but as I live in Alberta and 
it is very cold here so I want them for this winter. 

They are quite heavy and very warm -- It is starting to look like Autumn here so I will be making them for the family for Christmas -will see how I like the double thickness- I am liking them so far.-- I personally don't find the yarn hard.If
I find mine are not soft I will just wear some light socks under them. They do wash up beautifully. I have so much red heart I use for afghans so I will use it for all these slippers.


----------



## nannee

suehoman said:


> I'm ready to go! And I can't believe how much I'd forgotten about knitting these wonderful slippers - my memory is now refreshed and I've finished my first one (slipper, not pair), using LionBrand Thick & Quick. The first picture is before the slipper was sewn up, and the second two are the finished result. By the way, I just posted instructions for the different sizes in the 'Instruction' portion of KP - hope they make sense. (And remember - these are for slogging around the house - use pretty yarn, and any mistakes won't be evident to anyone but you!)


 sue, please tell me

WHAT size needles are you using with this yarn, Lion Brand Quick and Thick?
Also are you using Wool Ease ( 80% wool,20% acrylic) or Jiffy Quick & Thick. 
(100% acrylic)
Thank you
kay

*ANSWER*: KAY - I'm using US Size 9 circular 24" needles and the yarn is Wool-Ease Thick & Quick.


----------



## Designer1234

I am just starting the top 
on mine. *YOu must make sure that your count is right for the row you are on *. and then make sure that you have a stocking stitch across the rest of your slipper - this will be the top of the slipper and the sides-

check out the pictures on the front page - your top will look like the picture of my slipper before it is sewn together -

*Just do exactly what the pattern says,*_ making sure you correct the instep row #5 to 22 stitches at the end of the row--( see the post about the correction on a previous message on this forum)_

*don't overthink it - just do what it says*, . Designer


----------



## suehoman

*QUESTION (INSTEP)* I have the same question about what to do after the sole. I couldn't wait to start! I made one sole last night using size 9 needles and Lionbrand Hometown USA super bulky yarn. I am not sure on how to proceed.

*ANSWER*After you complete the sole, join with your new color (if you're changing colors between the sole and the instep). Then you just continue on - *follow the directions exactly, and it will make sense as you get into it.* Pretty soon you'll see that the rows are much shorter - when that happens, knit the number of stitches the pattern calls for, and then turn and knit back (next row)._ It all sounds pretty weird, but take the instructions literally - do what is written, and you'll soon have a slipper!_ I promise! Let me know if that is confusing - I hope it makes sense to you...I just read Designer's post and she was spot on!


----------



## glnwhi

*CORRECTION* : Sue I had a question *where it says sl 1 on the pattern it looks like s 11* after I read your chart I found it is sl 1 lol

ANSWER ANSWER Hi, Glenda - No, you just slip one stitch - the first '1' is actually an 'L'. Confusing, I know!


----------



## Designer1234

Hi everyone - I got my first slipper done with double strand worsted weight and a one strand cuff. I didn't make it 3 inches but it looks okay. 
I ADDED A CUFF, WHICH I REALLY DO LIKE.

I followed the pattern as is -- but it is a bit large for my foot. but fit my husband perfectly (guess who is getting them?

I used size 7 US (4.5 mm) circular needles.

*CUFF* _ I added it once the slipper was finished_.
I used size 4mm Size 6 double pointed needles for a 2 x2 ribbed cuff - I cast on 36 stitches and used a 2 x 2 rib. I only used one strand of worsted for the cuff - and it worked out well. - it has be be multiples of four and I do 2 x 2---

It is a bit tricky to pick up the stitches after your slipper is sewn together. I used a crochet hook inside the top. for the next one I am going to see if I can figure out how to do it before the slipper is sewn as I think it might be less tricky. Shirley


----------



## Designer1234

thanks Sue -- I have a very narrow ankle and I find the cuff works well for me -- *I am going to go down a size for a pair for me as they are just too wide using the double worsted for the top as well.*


----------



## retirednelda

ok, here is a pic of the sole I did last night, is this right? doesn`t look right to me.....

*ANSWER-- IT LOOKS EXACTLY RIGHT. REMEMBER, YOU WILL FOLD IT IN HALF AND SEW UP THE MIDDLE*>

Then you start on the instep pattern.


----------



## charbuechner

I am confused ...instep row7 says K34ssk...do you turn your work here or what ??? there are still 25 stitches left and it does not say what to do with those....

YES: *Do EXACTLY what the pattern calls for. * I would* mark your pattern to turn until it tells you not to turn*.

*YOU ARE DOING SHORT ROWS*!.


----------



## Designer1234

charbuechner said:


> _I went back and read all the post and I am still confused....on row 7 of the instep......do I turn and work back it does not say what to do ...should be more clear for us who have problems with instruction_.


*Yes you turn it* - that is why we are holding the workshop as the pattern is not very clear.

Follow EXACTLY what it says -* if it says to only knit so many - do that and then turn . You will keep on doing that until the front of your slipper is ready*. check out the picture on the main page as it will show you how it should look. You are doing 'short rows' until the top of the foot portion is finished.


----------



## Waterfront

I have made one slipper using Jiffy thick and quick and # 10 needles. It is very wide. I think I will use doubled worsted the next time. I like the thickness of the Jiffy but it seems very big. Just a thought.
Mary Lee


----------



## suehoman

You might try using a #9 needle next time - I find that works well. Or even smaller if you knit loosely...


----------



## KnottyMe

I used just one color and added a contrasting, demarcation color with Row 12 on the sole, then again with the two rows on the cuff and BO. I like the effect, although it's a little sloppy. Here is the result with my slipper using Lion Tweed Stripes. I'll knit the cuff on another pair. Seems I have a hole on the instep too. :hunf: 

Pretty comfy.


----------



## Designer1234

Ladies,and Sue - could I make a suggestion?

*How about if you mark the instep rows as 1A,2A,3A etc. and leave the sole rows the way they are written. It would help to avold the same mistake I made and also would make it easier for Sue to know which section of the slipper you are talking about when you quote what row you are on. -what do you think, Sue.? I am doing that with mine and I am also going to do it with the my copy of your guide. Especially when you are talking about specific rows*.

As people will be starting at different times it might avoid confusion. Right????


----------



## suehoman

I think a good rule of thumb is that,* whenever a 'row' has considerably fewer stitches than the ENTIRE row - you 'turn' when you come to the end*. Sock knitting has a lot of 'short rows' and you kind of get used to the concept as you read along. I probably would have added 'turn' to the pattern if I had written it.

These are called 'short rows'


----------



## suehoman

I used a plain old whip stitch, close to the edge - it's 'flat' in that it doesn't make a ridge.


----------



## mtnmama67

I am still confused as to when to turn the knitting!! There are 2 ssk 's ,one right after the other.I do understand about short rowing,both in HK and in MK...guess I am used to more specific directions? Help please!!

Sandra n Colorado


----------



## suehoman

You do your two ssk's -* then IMMEDIATELY turn your knitting around, slip your first stitch back onto the other needle and start purling.* Take the instructions literally and you'll be fine. Let me know how it goes!


----------



## retirednelda

okay, i did the mens average size so it would fit my size 10 feet but since i am a tight knitter they will fit my granddaughter who is a woman's size 8, i will finish this pair for her and then up my needle size for mine.... anyway, taaaadaaaa, here is the first slipper I have ever done .....such a sense of accomplishment! Thanks Sue and Designer1234 for all your help!!!!


----------



## Designer1234

HOW TO ADD CUFFS - by designer

*HOW TO ADD A CUFF TO YOUR NON FELTED SLIPPERS.*

See my picture in my recent post as well as on the front page of this slipper workshop.

I have, to date only done them one way and just went for it without worrying about writing down a pattern.

I take my finished slipper and *with a small to medium sized crochet hook* I pick up stitches AROUND the INSIDE OF THE FINISHED SLIPPERS so that they don't show where they are picked up and they look as if you are wearing socks under the original slipper and the slipper edge is on the outside  see pictures. Also it is temporarily on my avatar.

It is a bit awkward as I pick up the stitches from the hook and put them onto double pointed needles. I used 36 stitches for my pair but I have a very small ankle and I would recommend * at least 40 as you don't want it to be too tight for the average foot and ankle. *(if you make socks  I would check out your pattern size and add 4 stitches.

Then you knit 2x2 ribbing around until the cuff is the height you want. (at least l.5 to 2 inches ) I like it closer to three inches tall. you don't want it too tight but you also want it to fit quite snuggly just big enough to get it on over your foot.

I imagine a 3x3 or even a 1x1 would work, but I havent done anything but the 2x2 stitch rib.------------
=======================================
With the second slipper on this workshop  I hope to try to do this BEFORE the slipper is sewn together  I think that it might be easier. I will try it and let you know. I cant see why it doesnt work.

Pick up the stitches on the wrong side of the slipper ,making sure you have a multiple of 4 

Then knit the ribbing  cast off loosely when it is the size you want. Then sew up your slipper and the extra rib we have just added. If you manage this before I get mine done  please post how it works out.

Hope this helps, Designer. (Shirley)


----------



## deborah337

Here is my first pair. They are in yarn bee snowflake. The pattern was and worked up quickly, and was easy to follow. They are comfortable and will be warm!


----------



## deborah337

They are in Yarn Bee Snowflake yarn. Its from Hobby Lobby. It is a washable wool blend. 56% wool 44% polyester. I doubled the yarn. Except for being a little loose at the ankle the pattern for fine. I wear a 7 1/2 shoe. Thanks!


----------



## deborah337

You might try two strands of a light (#3) yarn I used Yarn Bee Snowflake wool blend and they turned out nice.


----------



## ParkerEliz

These were super simple! I did mine on size 8US to get a tighter gauge for a chushier bottom to walk on. Used stash yarns since I didn't know if I would like them. I was not keen on the idea of a seam on the sole, but it feels ok. 

The smaller needles made the cast on of 50 turn out to be a youth size or very small woman's foot measuring only 7 1/2" (about 19cm) long.

I am glad I made them though, now I want to make a few more for gifts! ahem, for me too!


----------



## suehoman

I love it when workshop members chime in with suggestions that work for them - that's how we all learn and make better use of our projects! Anxious to see your pictures, Glenda!

*Sue, Shirley Here * jfyi - as I knitted my first pair quite loosely (needle too big) it stretched a bit -so about 3 months later I crochet about 4 rows of sc around the top (this was before I started adding cuffs) they fit better and didn't slip around at all. you could also knit with smaller sized knitting needles. The cuff does help a lot, you could do both, but make sure you don't make your cuff too loose. just make it so that it will fit over your foot - not too easily.

I have small neck, wrists and ankles and have always had a problem getting a good fit - so smaller needles or a smaller crochet hook are part of my knitting projects in almost all the things I knit.


----------



## Elaine.Fitz

Here is my very first picture post and slipper sock! Thanks go to my daughter for taking the picture and for helping me post it. I love it and I am on my way to finishing the pair! I do love the cuffs, so I may add them to this pair or if not to the next. Thanks, Sue, for helping with the pattern. I really appreciate it.


----------



## charbuechner

Okay I did just that and whip stitched them together and turned out pretty good...So here is pictures..I used a number 7 needle doubled stranded Vanna's tweed, I wanted them to be small enough for my 8 year old grandson...


----------



## retirednelda

I finally finished my pair... now I just have to find out who wants a pair in the family before I make more!


----------



## suehoman

Yes - you add an extra M1 in the 12th row to bring you to 75 stitches. You did good!


----------



## engteacher

Just starting. Have read all of the pages but I may have missed.... what kind (or does it matter) of M1 do you use? Kfb? LM1/RM1??
Thanks


----------



## suehoman

For myself I use KfB - just because it's easy and quick. Good question - use whichever method you're most comfortable with (and if you lean left on one side, be sure to lean right on the other side)! Thanks for asking...


----------



## brenK

That prompts a question...what do you mean by "Kfb"


----------



## maggieme

After Row 28...the 2 extra rows for a man's slipper...would they both be knit? I used 5.5mm and Red Heart Comfort Chunky and the sole stretches out to about 9 1/2 or 10". Does this sound right? Do you know what size for a man this would fit?


----------



## suehoman

Kfb means to knit into the front and back of the same stitch. It's a simple way to increase.


----------



## suehoman

You would knit row 29 and purl row 30. My husband wears a size 9 shoe and the slippers done the same way fit him well.


----------



## suehoman

Yes - you turn at the end of each row until it tells you not to turn. I promise it will make sense!


----------



## brenK

Good morning, Sue....a couple of questions, AND, I'm almost finished with my first slipper! On row 9 and 10 of the instep where it begins with S1, would I be slipping "as if to knit" in row 9, and slipping "as if to pearl" in row 10? Is that always the rule for a slipped stitch?


----------



## Designer1234

(posted previously on page 12)

*HOW TO ADD A CUFF TO YOUR NON FELTED SLIPPERS. *

See my picture in my recent post as well as on the front page of this slipper workshop.

I have, to date only done them one way and just went for it without worrying about writing down a pattern.

I take my finished slipper and with a small to medium sized crochet hook* I pick up stitches AROUND the INSIDE OF THE FINISHED SLIPPERS *so that they don't show where they are picked up and they look as if you are wearing socks under the original slipper and the slipper edge is on the outside  see pictures. Also it is temporarily on my avatar.

It is a bit awkward as I pick up the stitches from the hook and put them onto double pointed needles. I used 36 stitches for my pair but I have a very small ankle and I would recommend at least 40 as you don't want it to be too tight for the average foot and ankle. (if you make socks  I would check out your pattern size and add 4 stitches.

Then you knit 2x2 ribbing around until the cuff is the height you want. (at least l.5 to 2 inches ) I like it closer to three inches tall. you don't want it too tight but you also want it to fit quite snuggly just big enough to get it on over your foot.

I imagine a 3x3 or even a 1x1 would work, but I havent done anything but the 2x2 stitch rib.------------
=======================================
*NOTE*With the second slipper on this workshop I hope to try to do this BEFORE the slipper is sewn together  I think that it might be easier. I will try it and let you know. I cant see why it doesnt work.

Pick up the stitches on the wrong side of the slipper ,making sure you have a multiple of 4 

Then knit the ribbing  cast off loosely when it is the size you want. Then sew up your slipper and the extra rib we have just added. If you manage this before I get mine done  please post how it works out.

Hope this helps, Designer. (Shirley)


----------



## jmai5421

suehoman said:


> That's great, Judy - anxious to see your pictures!


----------



## Magicknitter

I have finished the slippers. Wanted to share them with you, but don't know how to send the picture.


----------



## brenK

Hi Ladies! I'm so excited....just finished my first slipper! I decided not to put a cuff at the top, since it fits pretty snug..although, I think I will make another pair (already), and make them a little larger with a cuff! Made from double strands of some red heart yarn that I've had around for too many years! Thank you so much for your help...which is just in time, we have a freeze warning tonight!!!


----------



## KarenKnits

Just finished my slippers. I took a picture but I'm not sure how to post it. What a great slipper pattern...can't wait to make more.


----------



## Designer1234

*HI AGAIN EVERYONE ! * I just opened a Picture forum as mentioned above. we now have a public picture link to the PARADE OF SLIPPERS .

*PLEASE go to*

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-111122-1.html#2113778

*and post your slippers there. * I just posted mine. There are some wonderful 
slippers finished and more on the way. I hope you will post them there - it is a great way to show them what you have done.

*Thankyou -- it will help us a lot to get the word out. * Designer


----------



## maggieme

I wish I knew how to post photo's. My son put his slippers on last night and said "Can you make these taller to wear in my Winter boots"? I just continued on with smaller(4.5mm) DPN"s on the 42 stitches in a K2, P1 Rib for 2 1/2 inches(to snug up the ankle) and switched to larger(6.5mm) for another 3 inches to go over his calf until he liked the height and they are perfect. Oh, and I bound it off on a 6mm.


----------



## Designer1234

*HOW TO POST PHOTOS - ON KNITTING PARADISE (AND OTHER PLACES)*

I am on a mac so it might be slightly different wording than mine. basically you put your pic on your screen, click on add attachment underneath your post , choose the picture and then your post will come back -- click add attachment underneath the small screen - there you have it == 

*below is a break down of the process*

#1-you take a picture -- it will appear in your photo program.

#2-drag it onto your computer screen and remember the number at the bottom of the Picture which will be on the screen. *It will be a jpg.*(click on the picture and DRAG it over to your screen-}

#3-Write something on a post and send it where you want it to show click on *ADD NEW ATTACHMENT *at the bottom of your post

#5 you will see a[b[ little narrow space[/b] under neath your post

#6-beside it you will see Choose - click on it.

#7-*A screen will open with everything you have on your screen.*, . Click on the the 
*photograph*-( if you have more than one photo just click on them until you see the right picture. then click on *CHOOSE*

#8-the little section at the bottom will show a jpg number beside it on the right.

write in any information you want to descrbe the photo (in the narrow box or leave it blank

#9- click on * Add attachment* -- then WAIT- if you have your camera set on anything besides the pc -- (the higher the number so the more pixels there are and the longer it takes. whatever way you have your camera set 
================
I kept thinking I hadn't done it properly and then would try it again -
DONT DO THAT for at least one minute. I just wait it out. your photo will miraculously appear!


----------



## Designer1234

Sept.19/12--*-I have downloaded all the finished slippers so far.* check them out and make sure I got them all, (I think I did) It is just easier than doing one post at a time. I added your avatar name above the picture.

*Once you finish your slippers please post them* (* or* let me know and I will post them in the other section on the main forum.)
Some pretty darned nice work there!

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-111122-1.html#2113778


----------



## Mary JB

Could someone help me through row 12 of the sole of the slipper. I am using the pattern for the mens medium which is 4 stitch up from the regular pattern so if you have the original pattern I think I could work from that.
I went right along coming up with the right number of stitches on this row but now can not seem to get all the increases in before I run out of stitches.

Sorry for my rambling but I am STUMPED! Thnks


----------



## suehoman

Do you have the chart with size variations? It should tell you exactly how many stitches you need for each row. Good luck (and if you do need to fudge a little, nobody will know because it's on the sole)!


----------



## suehoman

Also - I should have mentioned this before - notice there are no increases in those two extra rows. Hope that helps...


----------



## Designer1234

deborah337 said:


> where do i go to see all the slipper pictures?


It was posted on page l8 here it is .

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-111122-1.html#2113778


----------



## Designer1234

pammie1234 said:


> I wish I had done the workshop! Those are great. May try to do some on my own, as well as check in here and read all of the poats.


If you start right now it would be okay - we will be leaving it open for others to join us - at least for 3 or 4 of weeks. We have had such good results that I hate to close it down too soon. Sue, is that okay with you?

Let me know, , there is enough information available here to make a couple of Christmas presents .

_Then I will remove the personal posts that are either duplicate questions or that don't really matter to the workshop _ *I will then 'lock' this forum and no further posts will be accepted. *The workshop would then be available in the future for those who want to make these wonderful slippers


----------



## brenK

Sue and designer...I made my slippers with two strands of worsted weight, and size 9 needles, the slippers turned out to be a little tight for my size 81/2 feet! Do you think I should switch to size 10 needles, and cast on 50 stitches (which is what i did originally), or should I continue with the size 9 needles and cast on 52?


----------



## suehoman

Either should work - of it were me, I think I'd go with more stitches (52 or even 54, depending on how snug they are. And remember, they stretch a bit after you've worn them for awhile. I wear fairly thick socks under mine, so I like them roomy!


----------



## Designer1234

brenK said:


> Sue and designer...I made my slippers with two strands of worsted weight, and size 9 needles, the slippers turned out to be a little tight for my size 81/2 feet! Do you think I should switch to size 10 needles, and cast on 50 stitches (which is what i did originally), or should I continue with the size 9 needles and cast on 52?


I am only a 7.5 shoe, and I knit pretty tightly-- I would follow Sues suggestion - mine are quite roomy but the cuff helps - I have decided to make the next pair for me one size smaller- I do
like the double worsted better than single worsted. I am 
thinking of trying a sport weight with the worsted too as 
it would be a little less difficult to knit although I didn't have
much of a problem. I am wearing mine right now. The leaves 
are falling here and there is snow on the Rockies so I am glad
I took this workshop.


----------



## retirednelda

I upped the pattern 4 stitches to 58 using the same size 7 circs trying to get a larger size and it still came out mens average... STILL too small for me ( I knit tight). I just kinda adjusted the whole pattern all the way thru but I like a for-sure pattern....how do I make a pattern 10 stitches bigger or so?


----------



## suehoman

Hi, Nelda - if you're using a size 7 needle, that could be the problem; size 9 would work better, I'm thinking! You might even go up to a 10. I'd try that first - then, if you need to, just look at the pattern variations chart and add stitches proportionately. (I started with the ladies' pattern, and adjusted up or down a couple of stitches to get the various sizes. Since the slippers aren't 'fitted,' my guess-timates worked pretty well. Good luck! Sue


----------



## suehoman

Use a double strand of your worsted, and you'll do just fine...


----------



## Designer1234

Mary JB said:


> This might be a help for someone making the cuff. *Turn your slipper inside out.* It will be easy to pick up the stitches from there. Please delete this if it is a repeat.
> I did not see it earlier.


You know,* I have done about 6 pairs and never thought of that! where was my head?? * that is the best thing I have learned for months!!!!! THANKYOU. It goes to show that we can always learn something new -- I just go for it and often there are easier ways.

TAKE NOTE LADIES!!!  THANKS  :lol: :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## Mary JB

I guess my reply didn't make it last time. I was sewing my slippers together inside out and worrying about the cuff when it came to me that the stitches I had to pick up were right in front of me.


----------



## suehoman

You are right, Diane - if I had written the pattern, I would have added that, but someone else wrote it. I guess it's implied, whenever you have a short row, you have to turn your knitting to start a new one. Sorry about the confusion!


----------



## suehoman

Note to all who are knitting the non-felted slippers: When you're knitting the instep, you need to TURN your knitting at the end of every row, from Row 7 through Row 26. Notice that, at the end of Row 27, it specifically says, 'DO NOT TURN.'


----------



## Designer1234

*you knit exactly what they say, and then turn* -- the only time you knit more than that is if they say so. That is why we felt this workshop would make it easier for everyone. Designer


----------



## Designer1234

ATTENTION EVERYONE WHO IS WORKING ON THE INSTEP!

The pattern is a bit confusing unless you follow *THE PATTERN EXACTLY AS SHOWN.* It doesn't tell you to turn * but *if you follow it you know it must be turned as the last lines tell you NOT TURN.

One of the reasons we put on this workshop is because she took it for granted we would figure it out .

I would suggest you mark each row DONT TURN if you think this will he a problem in the future. Once you have done a couple of rows you will see how it works. It is basically short rows.


----------



## pammie1234

Designer1234 said:


> brenK said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sue and designer...I made my slippers with two strands of worsted weight, and size 9 needles, the slippers turned out to be a little tight for my size 81/2 feet! Do you think I should switch to size 10 needles, and cast on 50 stitches (which is what i did originally), or should I continue with the size 9 needles and cast on 52?
> 
> 
> 
> I am only a 7.5 shoe, and I knit pretty tightly-- I would follow Sues suggestion - mine are quite roomy but the cuff helps - I have decided to make the next pair for me one size smaller- I do
> like the double worsted better than single worsted. I am
> thinking of trying a sport weight with the worsted too as
> it would be a little less difficult to knit although I didn't have
> much of a problem. I am wearing mine right now. The leaves
> are falling here and there is snow on the Rockies so I am glad
> I took this workshop.
Click to expand...

I am about a 7.5 also. I'm going to use 2 strands of worsted, if I want to follow the pattern, what size needles should I use? I knit about average, not too tight and not too loose.


----------



## suehoman

I would go with the size 9 needles - two strands of worsted should be pretty close to a single strand of Thick & Quick. Let us know how that works!


----------



## Designer1234

If you read back you will see where I posted how to add a cuff. I just did it on my own --- HOWEVER, one of the ladies suggested we turn theslipper inside out and add the cuff about l/2 downfrom the edge so that it will sit inside.

Cast on a multiple of 4 and knit 2 x2 for about 3 inches.

I used 40 stitches so spread the stitches around the top of the slipper and knit your ribbing. Designer


----------



## shockey

suehoman said:


> Hi, Sue and welcome! 'PM' means 'place marker.'


Oh Hi suehoman, I have started 3 times and frogged 3 times and I think it is because I was using a straight 5.5mm needles instead of the long needle with the wire, (I did not see where it said those type of needles on the pattern) and must I definitely use the long-tail method to cast on??? I hope to try again tomorrow, I am an experienced knitter and have made bedsocks on DPNS but this has got me baffled. M1 to me is go through the needle and M1 and put it on the needle is that correct? Oh and do I need to buy 2 of these types of needles with the wire in it??? Sorry to be so dumb but if I dont ask I won't ever start and I so want to make these.
Thank you for your help!
Sue Hockey------------------

*Designer here*I use the cast on I learned as a teenager (many years ago) Ffor sweaters, socks, cuffs etc I do 2 ROWS WITH TWO Sizes larger needles. ( am not sure what it is called, but possibly the cable cast on) I make a loop, knit a stitch and don't take it onto the other needle - so all my stitches end up on the left needle . If you use a larger size set of needles it gives you more room and you don't have a tight ribbing.

I then go back to the needles I will be using for the project. I have been doing my socks this way as well as literally hundreds of sweaters over the past 60 years. Just make sure you do the band with lots of "give." One of these days I am going to explore all the different cast ons - but I always seem to have 
no problem and lots of other things I want to do.

HOWEVER - if you are learning, as in the sock workshop currently running - the teacher wants you to learn the long tail cast on and feels it is important - so I would suggest you take the time to learn it. jmo

I have always used straight needles for these solippers (or ciruclars that I knitted as if they were straight needles) and change to dpns for the cuff once I have cast the cuff stitches on the finished slipper. .-- If you have been knitting for years, as have I -- use what you are comfortable with --Knitting is the same as other types of crafts, or art - I honestly believe that nothing is written in stone. I rarely follow a pattern - I nearly always either add something or change something or start from scratch and wing it.

I don't believe there is a 'right way or wrong way' for a lot of these techniques the best way is the way that works for us.


----------



## suehoman

Hi, Sue - I agree - the only way to get an answer is to ask the question! First, about the cast-on - use any method you're comfortable with; the long tail was just what was written into the original pattern by Yuko Nakamura. Since I was using her pattern, I didn't want to change the wording. The main thing is that you start with 50 stitches on your needle. And about the needles - same thing. It doesn't matter at all what kind you use; straight needles are just fine.
'M1' essentially means to 'make one' more stitch than you already have. So you're increasing your stitches by one - and, again, use whichever increase method you like.
Hope that helps - happy knitting! (From one Sue to another)


----------



## Diane D

Here is no.1 = hope its right...


----------



## Diane D

How do i make it bigger as this is for a young child and not an adult.... I want a pair too lol


----------



## suehoman

Hi again, Diane - go back to page 3 of this string, and you'll find instructions for various sizes. Sue


----------



## Designer1234

There is a post earlier on this workshop where Sue has figured out all that information and gives you the pattern for different sizes. It is correct too, as I just made a pair for my 8 year old Grand daugther, yesterday afternoon.


----------



## Designer1234

Diane D said:


> thanks suehoman..... would of never made it if it was not for this KAL.... so thanks to all!!!!!!


YOur slippers are great -I am glad you joined this workshop (not a KAL) - see previous information.

I hope you will post your slippers in the Parade of slippers on the main forum. there are some WONDERFUL SLIPPERS and no two pairs are the same. Congratulations, diane.


----------



## Mary JB

Mary JB said:


> I have been following the parade to see the different slippers and I don't see it in the Workshop section. Was it moved or did I miss it?


I found it! I had it on my bookmarks!

Just a quick question on the pattern. The first slipper I made I increased by doing KFB and it worked. The second one left me short when I did that as I was using one of the stitches to do the KFB. Do I use the previous stitch, example the first one in the row for this increase or what? I was stumped as to what I did. Thanks


----------



## suehoman

Hi, Mary JB - I really had to stop and think about that one! I knit into the front and back of the NEXT stitch (so if it says K22, M1, I knit my 22 stitches and Kfb into the 23rd stitch). However, any time you knit into the front and back of a stitch, you're automatically adding a stitch because you're essentially knitting the same stitch twice. I think the most important thing is to do it the same way every time, so your increases line up correctly. Make sense? Sue


----------



## Designer1234

Mary JB said:


> I have been following the parade to see the different slippers and I don't see it in the Workshop section. Was it moved or did I miss it?


It is in the picture section here is the link

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-111122-1.html


----------



## Designer1234

the cuff instructions are on one of the pages. I am just walking out the door. if you can't find it I will let you know the page once I get home. just go back a few pages. Designer.


----------



## mtnmama67

For those of you who have knitted these slippers with the Red Heart multi-colored yarn - a question! Did you match up the color repeats with the 2 strands of yarn held together while knitting - or did you let the coloros run randomly together? Just curious! Finally did my tension swatch - and did match the color pattern on the swatch.

the pictures of the slippers done with the multi-colored yarn look SO nice! That's why I am asking.Thanks in advance..

-------------
You can do that if you want, but you are making work for yourself - jmo -- I just grabbed two yarns and put them together. I believe all or most of us did the same. I have made two different yarn socks on numerous occasions and never worried about that. Designer


----------



## kjjdcr

Thank You just got one of my slipper done. Only change I did was knit 1 row for cuff as it said then changed to size 7 needles and knit 3 rows then binded off it tighten the top up nice. I was using size 10 needles. Will post photo when I get the other one done. Was very quick to knit and fun. Thank you!!!! Pat


----------



## soneka

Can these be knitted two at a time?


----------



## MamaBonz 55

Better late than never. I just discovered this workshop last night and have finally worked my way through all 24 pages. Along the way, I copy/pasted essential tips and ideas into a document which I'll print out to keep along with my pattern. My pattern printout is already marked up with the corrections I found along the way. I definitely need a quick pattern for slippers as an alternative to another more complicated pattern I'm doing. 

Question: I have a lot of Lion's Vanna's Colors, a bulky yarn left from an afghan. 
12 sts + 18 rows = 4 inches on size 10 (6mm) needles 
Would that work? 

I'll give it a try later today. Many thanks for your hard work here. I know we all appreciate what you're doing for us. KP is the best!


----------



## suehoman

They can just as easily be knit on straight needles - whichever you're most comfortable with. Happy knitting! Sue


----------



## donna47304

mystic31714 said:


> I have looked at the pattern and pictures, looks like they are being knitted on circular needles in the picture. but the pattern does not say that. Help, please.


I knit mine on straight needles and seamed at the end. It's not a long seam and quite easy to do. I did knit the cuff in the round thus eliminating that seam.

Cuffs aren't essential but I liked the look.


----------



## Designer1234

*I AM GOING TO BE ON A SHORT TRIP TO JASPER IN THE CANADIAN ROCKIES FROM WEDNESDAY UNTIL SATURDAY* - SOO, I will not be answering any pms, or posts after tomorrow noon.

I will be thinking of you all while I drink in the beauty of that beautiful place. 
Shirley (designer)


----------



## shockey

shockey said:


> suehoman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, Sue - I agree - the only way to get an answer is to ask the question! First, about the cast-on - use any method you're comfortable with; the long tail was just what was written into the original pattern by Yuko Nakamura. Since I was using her pattern, I didn't want to change the wording. The main thing is that you start with 50 stitches on your needle. And about the needles - same thing. It doesn't matter at all what kind you use; straight needles are just fine.
> 'M1' essentially means to 'make one' more stitch than you already have. So you're increasing your stitches by one - and, again, use whichever increase method you like.
> Hope that helps - happy knitting! (From one Sue to another)
> 
> 
> 
> Hi again I am on the way now and am up to R7.
> Cheers!
> Sue
Click to expand...

suehoman
I made one slipper but cannot post a pic at the moment, I used Lincraft Celtic, think it is 12 ply and 5.5mm needles but the slipper turned out so small 22cm long and 8.5mm across, any suggestions on what to do for next pair, I am a 7.5 size shoe. I love this one and am going to do the corresponding one and gift them to someone, thank you for your patience with me, they are such a pleasure to knit though!
Sue from Oz


----------



## suehoman

Hi, Sue - I would either use a larger needle or, depending on how much too small your slipper is, try making the men's or men's small. Best of luck! Sue


----------



## suehoman

Hi, 8mycrst - just go back to page 1 of this thread and you will find all the necessary information. Happy knitting!


----------



## shockey

suehoman said:


> Hi, Sue - I would either use a larger needle or, depending on how much too small your slipper is, try making the men's or men's small. Best of luck! Sue


Hi Sue the pattern I have is only for Ladies Size M only so I think I will try the size larger needle,by the way where would I get the pattern for the mens sizes?
I appreciate your help!
Sue


----------



## Designer1234

go back and check out the information page where Sue gives you all thedifferent sizes. just read the posts. Shirley


----------



## 8mycrst

Hi Sue,
How do you make a larger or smaller size?
Is it as simple as increase or decrease stitches? 

Thanks
Jan


----------



## suehoman

Hi, Jan - there is a size chart on page 3 of this thread; it has stitch counts for men's small, men's average, and two children's sizes. Hope that helps! Sue


----------



## suehoman

Good idea to use a smaller size needle at the ankle - would never have thought of doing that! The inventiveness of this group constantly amazes me...


----------



## soneka

Well, I got to color B last night, then determined that my slipper is going to be too large! Checked my needle (a new one I just bought) and it measured a #10 and not a #9! So, tonight I tear out my knitting and start over. It's going to be cute, though - I'm using a dk. gray tweed-looking fat yarn by LB Hometown and red for color B.

I think knitting is an important life lesson in perseverance!


----------



## suehoman

That will be beautiful - can't wait to see them. Can't tell you how many times I've picked up the wrong size needles and gotten way into a project before I noticed. Aggravating, to say the least! Sure wish circulars had a visible size printed on them!


----------



## retirednelda

I finished 2 more pair, my picky granddaughter loves the blue ones and thinks they are "neat", i am so tickled to finally be able to make something she wants.. well, she will get the blue ones for Christmas 

*DESIGNER HERE*: Do want to put them in the Parade of Slippers file, or would you prefer me to do so. they are beautiful.


----------



## Mary JB

Am I missing something. I always sewed mine together with the yarn I made them with matching color. Is the thread better and what weight do you use?

*ANSWER *-- I just posted that I reinforce my slippers and my socks by knitting thread with the yarn. I don't think anyone else has tried it. just a good hint. no worries.


----------



## donna47304

Mary JB said:


> Am I missing something. I always sewed mine together with the yarn I made them with matching color. Is the thread better and what weight do you use?


I think she's talking about a carry along thread . . . something to strengthen the yarn. I've used Wooly Nylon thread (I guess it's made for sergers) along with the sock yarn to give the sock more durability. It's sort of a stretchy thread and basically disappears into the yarn. Here's a picture of Wooly Nylon Thread:


----------



## retirednelda

retirednelda said:


> I finished 2 more pair, my picky granddaughter loves the blue ones and thinks they are "neat", i am so tickled to finally be able to make something she wants.. well, she will get the blue ones for Christmas
> 
> *DESIGNER HERE*: Do want to put them in the Parade of Slippers file, or would you prefer me to do so. they are beautiful.


Designer1234, if you would put them in, I would appreciate it.. I could not find the link to do so.. thanks!


----------



## soneka

I am stumped. Stupid and stumped. I have finished the sole and knitted 6 rows of the instep. How do I go from 59 stitches in rows 5 & 6, to K34, ssk in row 7? What do I do with the rest of the stitches? Do I turn after knitting row 7? 

I've read to follow the pattern step by step, but I can't continue not knowing how to proceed with Row 7 - please help!


----------



## soneka

""""I did read that but not to turn each row. See, a bit dense! Thanks so much, I will now get back to my cute slipper.""""

No problem - post a picture when you get them finished. If you agree I will post them on the picture forum Parade of slippers where all the slippers made here are being shown to KP members


----------



## pammie1234

I am guessing that it is just a turn and not a wrap and turn. I'm ready to start row 7 also, and cannot get a picture in my mind! I hope it works!


----------



## Designer1234

correct!


----------



## pammie1234

Finished my first slipper. I was worried that it was going to be too small, but it fit perfectly. I did wonder if anyone double stitched the sole. I did a single stitch, but think it might need to be reinforced. Can't wait to start my next one!


----------



## GLG

I worked thru the pattern and got it done, looks good, thanks for all the help. I'm going to do the other half, and perhaps make a couple more pairs for Christmas gifts.

GLG


----------



## Designer1234

great - if possible post it in the Parade of slippers in pictures at the following link. congratulations!

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-111122-1.html
-------------------------------------------------------------------
Designer here - I pm'd you and if you have problems putting in your slippers send them to me at my email address (in the pm) and I will put them in for you. Shirley


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Here are my slipper. I made them for a KP friend that sent me a yarn winder, wool and toy. I made the sole from double strands of Red Heart. The rest was 1 strand redheart and 1 strand varigated wool . Hope she likes them.


----------



## Designer1234

DESIGNER HERE

I just received this from Shar Ann (KP member) who forwarded these instructions for a new way of doing the cuffs. I haven't tried it.

From: SharAnn (all from/all to) 
Subject: Non-Felted Slippers Cuff Addition 
Hi, I was reading some of the pattern notes on some of the Ravelry posts on this pattern and one person (BillieCrafts) made a cuff with a little different method. Here are her instructions. Just an idea I thought was interesing.
I couldn't copy a picture so here is the link to the page also:
http://www.ravelry.com/projects/BillieCrafts/non-felted-slippers-2

Notes

I followed the pattern as written. In the cuff section make the following alterations for the boot version of the slippers.

Row 1: Knit (as original pattern)
Row 2: Knit (as original pattern)
Row 3: (Dont bind off, instead) Knit
Row 4: Knit Row, Knit 2 stitches together near the end of the row, to give you an even number of stitches.

Continue in 2 x 2 rib

Row 1: Knit 2, Purl 2. Continue this to the end of the row
Row 2: Knit 2, Purl 2. Continue this to the end of the row.

Repeat these two rows until your boots reach the length you like.

The boots look good with 5,10, 15 and 20 rows of the rib. The ones I have made in the pictures have 20 rows of 2 x 2 Rib. This gives the option of turning the top down, or pulling it up for colder evenings.

The pattern fits a UK size 6.

If you find the ankle too tight;

Dont purl 2 together in line 28 of the original pattern, and dont knit two together in my row 4 of the knitted rows. This will keep an even number of stitches.

The boots pictured took 80g of James Brett Yarn


----------



## Designer1234

*Designer here*:  I just want to alert you all that as we are 'winding down' the workshop- I am going to start preparing to 'lock it' so that it can go into our 
Locked files, so that KP members can refer to it and read all the pertinent information as to how to make these slippers. I hope none of you mind but as we will be doing l0 workshops before March, we need to stream line them as much as possible.

We will leave it open for another week or so but I do want to *THANK YOU ALL,* for contributing to one of our very first workshops on this new section. I just hope they are all as successful and happy as this one!

I hope you will pass the word around - and check out the main page

just click on the following heading at the top of this page

*Knitting And Crochet Workshops With Designer1234*

When you get there check out 'confirmed' workshops for 2013 as well as the information page and all the workshops in progress.

The only way we can let KP members know is to tell them about us.

This type of forum is not included in the Newsletter for some unknown reason, but they can find the forum by clicking on the home page- and scrolling down to the bottom workshop named above - click on it and they can look around to see what is happening here. * We need all the help we can get from our workshop 
students to let others know about us.* Thanks again.  *I want especially to thank Sue, our Leader* . We will leave it open for awhile but I will be deleting posts.

Thanks very much - designer1234 Section Manager


----------



## suehoman

You might go down a needle size, or make a smaller version of the slipper (see sizing chart) - good luck!


----------



## suehoman

Hi from Sue - you can still access the workshop at:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/s-105-1.html

and click on this worklshop.

and make the slippers whenever you like! Both Designer and I are available online if you have any questions, and there are good resources within the workshop thread (above), including a stitch chart for different sizes, as well as a link to the pattern. Happy knitting - don't hesitate to ask for help! Sue


----------



## Designer1234

HI EVERYONE! Designer here!

We will be winding down in the next week or two but the information will be here permanently so new members are welcome to read all the past information.

Sue and I will be available for questions until that time.

*If you are wondering about anything please read back.* There are only a couple of confusing things in the pattern and I am pretty sure everything has been covered on the workshop. Remember to post pictures of your finished
slippers on the Parade of Slippers in pictures. scroll back to the link on one of the previous pages. This has been such a successful workshop and there are no two pairs the same. Lots of people are going to get these great gifts for Christmas!!! ;-) :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :-D

ps: please use the following link to access any of the workshops as we are not using the individual links due to the fact that it would be very confusing with so many workshops planned. so I would ask that you go in the 'front door' to the main section and click on the workshop you want to visit.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/s-105-1.html

Designer1234 Section Manager


----------



## MamaBonz 55

News Flash! The most amazing thing happened this morning: I had put the last slipper I made on the table and was knitting away on the mate when my husband said "Could you make a pair of these for me?" That is the very first time in our 58 years of marriage that he ever asked me to make anything for him. I've made things for him of course but this is the first time he ever actually Asked for any item. I just about fell over in the floor but finally got my breath back and agreed. Just had to let you know what a big success these are in my household. I just hope I can fiddle the pattern so they fit him ok. His feet are very large.

*designer here.*

I would either add a size either needle or pattern size -- or add a size and then add 2 or 3 stitches for length. As mentioned previously, these slippers are inclined to stretch a bit so be careful of adding too may rows on the sole portion. I would measure his foot (draw on a piece of paper) and then work from there. One thing, with him there you can adjust to fit his foot as you go along. good luck!


----------



## pammie1234

suehoman said:


> *VERY IMPORTANT!*
> 
> *Here is an informal guide to different sizes of the non-felted slippers we're going to make in our workshop* (not 'official,' by any means, but I used it last Christmas and the sizes seemed to work pretty well). Sue
> 
> Note: This is NOT a substitute for the pattern that's already been published - just a suggestion as to stitch numbers.
> 
> Non-felted Slippers by Yuko Nakamura
> 
> SIZES: Ladies' Size M (Mens Average) (Mens Small) (Pre-Teen Girl) (Child  5/6 years old)
> 
> *DIRECTIONS:*
> 
> Sole  *Use Color A*
> 
> Cast on 50 (54) (52) (44) (38) sts using a long-tail method.
> 
> Row 1: K25 (27) (26) (22) (19), PM, K25 (27) (26) (22) (19).
> 
> Row 2: * K1, M1, K23 (25) (24) (21) (17), M1, K1 * twice. Total - 54 (58) (56) (48) (42) sts
> 
> Row 3 and all odd rows: K.
> 
> Row 4: * K1, M1, K25 (27) (26) (22) (19), M1, K1 * twice. Total - 58 (62) (60) (52) (46) sts
> 
> Row 6: * K1, M1, K27 (29) (28) (24) (21), M1, K1 * twice. Total - 62 (66) (64) (56) (50) sts
> 
> Row 8: * K1, M1, K29 (31) (30) (26) (23), M1, K1 * twice. Total - 66 (70) (68) (60) (54) sts
> 
> Row 10: * K1, M1, K31 (33) (32) (28), M1, K1 * twice. Total - 70 (74) (72) (64) For childs size: * K1, M1, K25, M1, K1 *, M1, repeat (59 sts) Cut yarn. (End here for childs size.)
> 
> Row 12: (Remove marker as you come to it.) * K1, M1, K33 (35) (34) (30), M1, K1 *, M1, repeat * Total - 75 (79) (77) (69) sts .Cut yarn.
> 
> Instep * Use Color B. *
> 
> Row 1: K.
> 
> Row 2: P33 (35) (34) (30) (25), PM, P9, PM, P33 (35) (34) (30) (25).
> 
> Row 3: K26 (28) (27) (23) (18), ssk twice, K3tog, K9, sl1, k2tog, psso, k2tog twice, K26 (28) (27) (23) (18). Total  67 (71) (69) (61) (51) sts
> 
> Row 4: P.
> 
> Row 5: K22 (24) (23) (19) (14), ssk twice, K3tog, K9, sl1, k2tog, psso, k2tog twice, K22 (24) (23) (19) (14). Total  59 (63) (61) (53) (43) sts
> 
> Row 6: P.
> 
> Row 7: K34 (36) (35) (31) (26), ssk.
> 
> Row 8 (WS): sl1, P9, p2tog.
> 
> Row 9: sl1, K9, ssk.
> 
> Row 10: sl1, P9, p2tog.
> 
> Rows 11-26: as Rows 9-10.
> Total - 39 (43) (41) (33) (29) sts
> 
> Row 27: sl1, K9, ssk, (DO NOT TURN!) K13 (15) (14) (12) (8)
> .
> Row 28: (Remove markers as you come to them.) P23 (25) (24) (22) (18), p2tog, P13.
> 
> You may want to do two extra rows for Mens. Cut yarn.
> 
> Cuff
> 
> Using A. Rows 1-2: K.
> 
> Bind off in knit stitch.
> 
> Finishing
> 
> Using a flat seam, join sole and back seam.
> 
> THANKYOU SO MUCH FOR THIS -SUE!
> -----------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## kjjdcr

Yes the chunky is easier to knit. I used A size 10 needle and they turned out great. Used size 10 needles 2 strands of red heart men's avg. and they fit my grandson* size 12.* Hope this helps.


----------



## Mary JB

I did the cuff on the slippers and loved them but I have also noticed that* if you put the cuff on and don't like it, just turn it inside and it helps hold the slipper on really well!!*


----------



## Designer1234

*NOTICE: I WILL BE 'LOCKING THIS WORKSHOP ON OCTOBER 12,* so if you are doing any slippers, you should finish them up.

The workshop will be available to read -- but no further posts will be accepted once it is locked. This will be a permanent thread on this section, as well as all other workshops. They will all be locked.


----------



## Judyh

Please tell me how to sign up for the workshop.

*REPLY:* You don't have to sign up. start reading this topic from page one -- all the information is there. 

I will be closing this forum next Saturday, so if you have any questions of Sue or I please ask them before that date. The workshop, however, will still be available to KP members - it will just be locked so that no new questions or answers can be added.  ALL WORKSHOPS WILL BE LOCKED AND AVAILABLE PERMANENTLY. JUST CHECK OUT THE SECTION LINK and there will be a group of workshops that will show that they are 'LOCKED' you will still be able to read all the information. Always start on page one and read the whole thread before starting your project as there are lots of pertinent questions and answers throughout the workshops which might answer your questions.

This will be the first locked workshop - Designer

If you follow the information from page one, you won't have any problems with your slippers. have fun! Designer


----------



## Designer1234

I have made 2 pair using 2 strands of RH worsted and size 9 needles for shoe size 71/2. I now need to make 3 more for shoe sizes 81/2, 9, and 91/2. In order to get the colors I want, I will use 2 strands of worsted, but I'm not sure what size needles to use. I also did not see the needles sizes for your stitch changes above. I know I can go smaller by using needle size 8, but not sure on going for bigger sizes. Also, the 2 strands is harder on my arthritis and more difficult to do the 3tog. Is bulky or chunky easier to knit?

-The pattern gives you the needle size. if you want the slippers larger I would increase by one size -- I find that they do stretch a wee bit. 

YOU can also go by Sues adjustment page. It is a matter of just trying it until you get the size you want.

With the basic pattern and Sue's page you should be able to get pretty close. 

I rarely add width, because, if anything these slippers are a bit wide. I definitely would add length - and for my dil I just added some stitches to the sole pattern but don't have the number on hand. I know this isn't a definite answer but it mainly means you should try it yourself and see what you get. 

Designer


----------



## pammie1234

To make a child's slipper, could you use 1 strand of worsted and smaller needles? Or would it be best to use the 2 strands or bulky and follow the stitches Sue told us about? 
as you can tell, I'm not a designer yet!

answer: I think either would work. I usually go one size smaller needle --however, you can still go by the size that Sue posted.


----------



## jberg

Good morning! Just had to chime in on this one! I did one slipper last night and it is so cool!! Had to post it! Our church has just begun a knitting group and I plan to make several pairs of these for the AIDS outreach group. I used a double strand of plain worsted weight and a size 7 needle. They fit me (size 7-8) just fine but would also fit a bigger foot. I will do the other one real soon and most likely crochet a "sock top" and post the completed pair. So quick and easy! Thanks for this neat pattern! Happy Needling. jberg


----------



## Designer1234

They are wonderful! I hope you will put a picture in our parade of slippers on the picture forum. read back and you will see the link. if not, I will be happy to do it for you.

here is the link to the parade of slippers.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-111122-1.html


----------



## jberg

Hello! I just finished a pair of these for an AIDS group reachout at our church. I crocheted the topone row of single crochet picking up one loop only of the bind-off, one more row of single crochet, two rows of double crochet decreasing 4x evenly around. These are so much fun to make! Thanks!! Happy Needling. jberg


----------



## Designer1234

Ladies --* please remember to post your slippers on the 
Parade of slippers in the pictures section.

go to the link as follows.*

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-111122-4.html

make sure you put your name in the description. * I hope to see ALL THE FINISHED SLIPPERS THERE,* even if you only have one finished. Shirley (designer)


----------



## Designer1234

Mary JB said:


> What length of time will a Kal or Work along be available. Will it always be in the archives or will it eventually be eliminated?
> Hopefully you will keep them available as I can not always get to stuff right away and I mean maybe for a month or more.


*ANSWER*

There will be a copy of all the workshops on the main page of the Workshop Section - this will be kept permanently. just click on the main section (link is on the front page) of this forum and click on this workshop. no posts will be accepted- however if you pm sue I know she is perfectly willing to help you.

HERE, AGAIN IS THE LINK: TO REACH THE MAIN PAGE OF THE WORKSHOP SECTION

http://www.knittingparadise.com/s-105-1.html

Shirley


----------



## Designer1234

Thanks again to Sue and all the wonderful ladies who made slippers. 

Remember to search Parade of non felted slippers and if anyone in the future, makes a pair, please post them there!

Thanks every one! Designer1234 and prismaticr (Section Mgrs.


----------



## Designer1234

*WELCOME TO OUR WORKSHOP SECTION. Please be sure you check out all our open and closed workshops in the Workshop home section.

Just go to the top or bottom of this page and click the "Knitting.... with Designer...." There you will find many wonderful workshops taught by our wonderful teachers, all members of KP -You are welcome to use all the information on this closed workshop and we hope it is helpful.
=============================
November l9/2013 -
=============================
THIS WORKSHOP IS NOW RE OPENED - PLEASE GO TO PAGE ONE TO READ ALL THE INFORMATION ON THIS CLASS*.

Sue HOman the original teacher of this workshop will be here to answer any questions.

The information from the first workshop is here - and I would strongly suggest that your read ALL the information from the Beginning on Page one right throughout the workshop. It is not a difficult pattern but there are one or two tricky parts which are covered in the original workshop. We hope you will ask questions and post your thoughts as you go along. welcome back, Designer1234


----------



## A Knit to Remember

I'm in


----------



## prico48

I'm in!


----------



## Bonbelle123

Designer1234 said:


> *WELCOME TO OUR WORKSHOP SECTION. Please be sure you check out all our open and closed workshops in the Workshop home section.
> 
> Just go to the top or bottom of this page and click the "Knitting.... with Designer...." There you will find many wonderful workshops taught by our wonderful teachers, all members of KP -You are welcome to use all the information on this closed workshop and we hope it is helpful.
> =============================
> November l9/2013 -
> =============================
> THIS WORKSHOP IS NOW RE OPENED - PLEASE GO TO PAGE ONE TO READ ALL THE INFORMATION ON THIS CLASS*.
> 
> Sue HOman the original teacher of this workshop will be here to answer any questions.
> 
> The information from the first workshop is here - and I would strongly suggest that your read ALL the information from the Beginning on Page one right throughout the workshop. It is not a difficult pattern but there are one or two tricky parts which are covered in the original workshop. We hope you will ask questions and post your thoughts as you go along. welcome back, Designer1234


I'm in.


----------



## Deanna 7529

I'm in.

Deanna


----------



## suehoman

Hi, all you slipper-knitters! I'm so happy to be a part of this workshop for the second year in a row. This slipper pattern has become one of my very favorites (HUGE thanks to Yuko Nakamura, who designed the pattern!), and it's an honor to help share it (with great help from Shirley!) with our KP friends. My only bit of advice to newcomers - as I believe Shirley has already mentioned - is to follow the instructions EXACTLY, stitch by stitch - it may look a little confusing, but, taken literally, will get you to where you need to go for a successful, beautiful pair of snuggly slippers. I use chunky (LionBrand Wool-Ease Thick and Quick) yarn, but two strands of worsted weight yarn serve the same purpose. Just have fun with the pattern - and remember, too, that any little mistakes, especially on the sole, won't be seen by anyone but you, and won't make the slippers a BIT less comfy and beautiful. Happy knitting! With love, Sue


----------



## mtnmama67

Great! Please count me in also!Looking forward to knitting these slippers! Now going to my stash!! <G>


----------



## Barrbelle

I.m in. Thanks!


----------



## Designer1234

Sunnyside up -- you got in okay????


----------



## judybug52

I am in.


----------



## jberg

Just wanted to add: I made these before from the post and they turned out wonderful. They are fun and easy to do and I did several pairs for a church project. Thanks for this! Happy Needling. jberg


----------



## Cjass

I'm in


----------



## The wheeze

I'm in


----------



## Revan

I apologize if this question has been asked, but what row does one start turning? Do you finish all the stitches on the row then turn?

I don't have bulky yarn so am using 2 strands of Red Heart worsted, I have a lot of this yarn. Anyway, I just started and going on to Row 3. I hope someone can help, and I will then mark the rows to turn.

Thank you, Revan


----------



## freckles

i'M IN. Will probably start them tomorrow (actually today as it is now after midnight<G>)
Think I will be using worsted doubled as I have so much in my stash. See you wednesday! Thanks
Peg


----------



## babyamma

I'm in.


----------



## B4

I'm in


----------



## suehoman

Hi, Revan - the 'short rows' are rows 7 through 26 of the instep. You turn when you finish the number of stitches it tells you to knit (or purl) in each of those rows. It will make sense as you start doing it - I promise! Let me know of you have any other questions. The original pattern didn't say to turn - I guess the assumption is that if you're knitting a reduced number of stitches in a given row you turn when you finish those stitches. That threw me at the beginning, too, until I figured out what the piece was supposed to look like. Good luck!


----------



## mombr4

suehoman said:


> Hi, Revan - the 'short rows' are rows 7 through 26 of the instep. You turn when you finish the number of stitches it tells you to knit (or purl) in each of those rows. It will make sense as you start doing it - I promise! Let me know of you have any other questions. The original pattern didn't say to turn - I guess the assumption is that if you're knitting a reduced number of stitches in a given row you turn when you finish those stitches. That threw me at the beginning, too, until I figured out what the piece was supposed to look like. Good luck!


I would love to try giving this pattern a try. I have read the entire thread and saw mentioned more then one if wanting to make a larger size (womens 9), how many stitches to cast on.

My confusion is in being stated there were more then one cast one number suggested.

If someone might tell me how many stitches to cast on for a womens size 9, I would greatly appreciate it.

Also any opinion on using the older Bernat softee chunky yarn.

Thanks for you help in advance.


----------



## suehoman

Hi from Sue - I would recommend casting on 52 stitches for a size 9 ladies' foot (depending on how tightly you knit - these slippers are sized pretty generously). And the Bernat yarn you mentioned sounds perfect! Let me know how it goes!


----------



## mombr4

suehoman said:


> Hi from Sue - I would recommend casting on 52 stitches for a size 9 ladies' foot (depending on how tightly you knit - these slippers are sized pretty generously). And the Bernat yarn you mentioned sounds perfect! Let me know how it goes!


Thanks so much for your quick reply. I have been knitting for many years, even though lately my knitting so so limited due to this injury. I always wanted to make a pair of slippers so thought I would give these a try.

I don't have any of this yarn which was one of my favorites but I do know a store that still has some even though discontinued. Might pass buy and grab a few balls on my way to the doctor this morning, just need to figure out how many balls I will need.

Thanks again for your help.


----------



## suehoman

Hi again - original pattern calls for 100 to 102 yards of super bulky yarn, so I would buy accordingly. So sorry about the injury that has limited your knitting!


----------



## judybug52

This slipper goes so fast. I am wanting to know how to seam this up. It says flat seam.......any pictures or videos you can suggest? I am not very good at sewing things up. Thanks. Judy


----------



## mombr4

suehoman said:


> Hi again - original pattern calls for 100 to 102 yards of super bulky yarn, so I would buy accordingly. So sorry about the injury that has limited your knitting!


Thanks again for your reply.

I just took the printed pattern out and did a search for the yarn mentioned that was used. It is a 100% wool yarn, and a chunky yarn.

So I am now wondering since the last thing I need to do really is buy yarn with the many boxes I have here and many more stored.

Could I use a yarn which I have posted, but now thinking of keeping a few if they will work for this pattern.

It is a Sensations yarn
Bellezza Collection
Dolcetto
Wool/cotton blend- wool 54%, nylon 24%, cotton 22%
16 sts = 4 on 10 needle
131.2 yards

what do you think. I only have 3 colors to choose from but the green might work.

What do you think if not I will pick up some of the other yarn I mentioned which I believe is an acrylic.

Thanks again for your help I really appreciate it.


----------



## suehoman

I know what you mean about not wanting to add to your stash - I swear, mine grows in the night! Rule of thumb for these slippers - use any yarn you wish, if it looks and feels appropriate. If it's worsted weight (4), you would probably want to use a double strand. If chunky, use one strand (although I have started using an extra strand of whatever I have handy on the sole, for extra cushioning and wearability.


----------



## mombr4

suehoman said:


> I know what you mean about not wanting to add to your stash - I swear, mine grows in the night! Rule of thumb for these slippers - use any yarn you wish, if it looks and feels appropriate. If it's worsted weight (4), you would probably want to use a double strand. If chunky, use one strand (although I have started using an extra strand of whatever I have handy on the sole, for extra cushioning and wearability.


I am actually trying to sell most of my stash and now many boxes of moms, so yes the last thing I need is to buy yarn.
This yarn mentioned says
16 sts on 10 = 4"

which I guess would be considered a worsted weight, maybe if I tried going to an 11 needle, not sure if I could knit with them, the larger the needles the harder to knit, just causes pain in shoulder down arm (also have a severe shoulder injury). Still would like to try this pattern.

I'm going to give it a try later when I return from doctors appointment.

Again thank you so much for all of your replies and great information.


----------



## LillyBarb

Count me in!


----------



## judybug52

I stayed up and finished my slipper last night. Really comfy. Love the pattern.


----------



## suehoman

Good for you, Judy - don't you love it a pattern works well? Would love to see a picture!


----------



## suehoman

Good for you, Judy - don't you love it a pattern works well? Your slippers are beautiful!!


----------



## judybug52

What would I do to make it a little more narrow? It does turn out wide. I do not need to wear socks with them so the next pair I would like to make a little bit more narrow. Thanks for this workshop. Will be doing more slippers for gifts!


----------



## suehoman

I think my recommendation would be to use a smaller needle for the sole. The slippers are knitted proportionately (sole and inset need to match up), so narrower would mean a shorter slipper. Has anyone else dealt with this issue??


----------



## mombr4

judybug52 said:


> I stayed up and finished my slipper last night. Really comfy. Love the pattern.


your slippers look great. I just got a ball of the bernat softee chunky and will give it a try on a 9 needle as you did since I also need a size 9. There is a store near me that still carries this yarn even though it is supposedly discontinued. I did find it odd they had two balls the same color, different dye lot and one label said 104 yards and the other one said 180 yards, with many others also said 180 yards. 
Going to give the pattern a try, could use a nice pair of slippers. These will be a first.

Thanks for posting the size needle and slipper size, helped me out a lot.
How many stitches did you cast on, 50 or 52.


----------



## kljw5559

I'm in


----------



## Revan

Sue, Thank you for the information so much. 

I am using a Size 11, for a 12 shoe size. Do you think I should have used the Size 9 needle? Thank you, Revan


----------



## suehoman

I think the size 11 needle is just right - I suggested size 9 for a knitter with narrow feet.


----------



## pennycarp

Hi,
I have two questions. I'm ready to cut the yarn after knitting row 12 and need to know if I should leave an end long enough for seaming the sole? Next question is where do the instep stitches come from? Thanks!
Penny


----------



## suehoman

Hi, Penny - good questions! Yes, you'll need yarn from an end to sew down the middle of your sole. And your instep is made up of your short rows; look at the illustrations on the workshop site - it will begin to make sense as you get farther into the instructions. Happy knitting!


----------



## pennycarp

I'm sorry for not understanding, but I just don't know which 33 stitches I'm supposed to knit for row 1 of the instep. Do I pick them up from the middle of row 12?
Penny


----------



## suehoman

No, you don't pick up any stitches. You can change colors at the beginning of the instep if you like - but just keep knitting, like you would do with any new row. Keep going on the instep, following the instructions exactly for complete rows through row 6 (purl row). Rows 7 through 26 are 'short rows'. Turn at the end of each of them (knitting or purling only the number of stitches the directions tell you to). On row 27, don't turn at the end - by then it will look like a slipper that just needs to be sewn together and this will begin to make sense. Just take the instructions very literally!


----------



## pennycarp

So I cut the yarn at the end of row 12 and then just start knitting again at the beginning of the next row but only knit 33 of the 75 stitches and then turn and come back and purl those 33 stitches?
Penny


----------



## suehoman

No - you knit complete rows till you get to row 7 - then you start your short rows. If written out, row 2 would read: purl 33, place marker, purl 9, place marker, purl 33, for a total of 75 stitches.


----------



## pennycarp

Thank you for your help. I'm back on track. 

Penny


----------



## suehoman

Good - I knew it would make sense once you for into it!!


----------



## pennycarp

Well, my first slipper is completed. It really is a quick knit and would have been even quicker if I'd read the pattern carefully and done less short rows!   My own fault and it resulted in the slipper being a little large. I'll make the match the same way, but the next pair I knit, I'll be more careful and possibly knit them on a size smaller needles.

Penny


----------



## mombr4

suehoman said:


> For myself I use KfB - just because it's easy and quick. Good question - use whichever method you're most comfortable with (and if you lean left on one side, be sure to lean right on the other side)! Thanks for asking...


I saw you mentioned you used a KFB instead of a M1, which would be much easier for me to do, but do have a question using this increase.

If you use a KFB instead of the M1, the stitch count will be off on the increase rows.

I just did row 4 and counted to make sure I had the right amount of stitches using the KFB, but if doing a KFB at the end of each of the pattern for that row (M1,K1) you would have an extra stitch.

So my question is if you use a KFB instead of the M1, are you omitting the last K1 of the increase rows.


----------



## pennycarp

Hi Mombr4,
I had a problem with that exact same thing until I realized that when you do a k1, m1, you count it as 3 stitches: k1 is one, the kfb counts as both the increase and the following k1 stitch.

Penny


----------



## suehoman

That's great, Penny! I learn something new every time I make a pair - am thinking of going down a needle size next time myself. Aren't they neat slippers? I always wear socks with mine, but my hubby wears his with or without. We're both on our third pair in as many years.


----------



## suehoman

Good explanation, Penny - either way, you are increasing your stitch count by one!


----------



## pennycarp

They really are neat. They go together smoothly and easily and are a very fast knit! 

Penny


----------



## suehoman

They would be a good 'in person' class. At first read, the instructions make absolutely no sense - I think seeing them on progress real time would make the pattern much easier to follow. But once you catch on, it all falls into place - one of those 'aha!' things...


----------



## mombr4

pennycarp said:


> Hi Mombr4,
> I had a problem with that exact same thing until I realized that when you do a k1, m1, you count it as 3 stitches: k1 is one, the kfb counts as both the increase and the following k1 stitch.
> 
> Penny


Penny,
That is what I was referring to, at the end of the written pattern on the increase rows the last KFB (instead of the M1) you don't have the stitch for the K1, and the same when you repeat it on the other side of the marker.

I have to look at the row I just finished in the morning (just to tired), but I think at the end of the row if I did the KFB I had an extra stitch.

I think I might take out the last two rows and write down as I work each row using a KFB instead of the M1, so I will know for the other slipper.

Thanks for your reply.


----------



## homesweethome

Just finished my first slipper also. So Easy, So Cute!! Love it.

I was looking at it trying to figure out how to make it narrower also. 

If you didn't knit 12 rows on the sole, say maybe 10 instead, would that help? But, you would have to figure out a way to still increase enough. Don't know - not smart enough to alter a pattern. Maybe someone more knowledgeable can figure something out.


----------



## Designer1234

Designer1234 here! Sue it is so nice to see you teaching this wonderful pair of slippers again! and to see that some new people are learning how to do them.

I haven't been able to drop by much but will be around later today to delete the 'I'm in" posts . this sure brings back memories of our first class which was #2 in the workshop and I was so thankful that you were teaching it --I love this pattern -- it just takes a bit of 'really really' reading the pattern -You have the answers for the tricky parts and I appreciate it that you were willing to do the class again.

*LADIES! don't forget to post pictures of your works in progress and your finished slippers here!*. we will open a new Parade of non felted slippers on Pictures once we get some finished. I will put the Parade link for the original class in there and will go look it up now and post it here. Some great slippers were made the first time.

HERE IS THE LINK TO THE ORIGINAL PARADE- LOTS OF GREAT SLIPPERS (MOST ARE ON from the original class but there could be some made after the workshop closed)

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-111122-1.html


----------



## suehoman

It just occurred to me - I haven't tried this but it makes sense - that if you made fewer rows on the sole (which would make for less width), but added a couple of increases on each side (say, two increases per side if you were leaving off two rows), you would wind up with the same length slipper as you would normally have. That way, when you got to the instep, everything would be just like what the pattern called for - you would just have a narrower sole. Does that make sense? If someone tries this, do let us know how it works. Hope this helps! Sue


----------



## suehoman

Hi, Shirley - great to 'see' you! This is turning out to be a super workshop - lots of participants, and really good questions!


----------



## suehoman

I just received an email from Ruth, which included the following picture of the beautiful men's slippers she just finished. Fantastic job, Ruth!!


----------



## comebackknitter

I knitted these slippers last year. They are warm and comfy. Think I will give it another try and use a smaller needle and try to concentrate. Mine look a little sloppy. My daughter wears them when she comes to visit and has been hinting.


----------



## suehoman

It definitely sounds like a new pair would be well received!


----------



## jmai5421

comebackknitter said:


> I knitted these slippers last year. They are warm and comfy. Think I will give it another try and use a smaller needle and try to concentrate. Mine look a little sloppy. My daughter wears them when she comes to visit and has been hinting.


I love it how daughters and daughters in law hint. All three of mine do that. I will be making another pair of these slippers for my daughter who will be visiting the first part of December. I'd better get off the computer and start knitting (and cleaning). Funny how the extra rooms get full of yarn and patterns plus a few WIP's.


----------



## suehoman

I don't think there's a room in our house that doesn't contain some kind of knitting paraphernalia! And I've lost track of my WIPs - too many to count! &#128515;&#128515;&#128515;&#128515;


----------



## Tove

I have just started the first slipper, the sole is done, absolutely no problem. 
I have started the instep row 3 - k26, ssk twice, k3tog, k9, sl1, k2tog, psso, k2tog twice, k26

The only thing I don't know what is, is the "ssk"
Please help


----------



## suehoman

ssk = slip, slip, knit
Work to the place where the decrease is to be made. Slip the next two stitches, one at a time as if to knit, to the right needle.
Insert the left needle into the fronts of these two stitches and knit them together. One stitch is decreased. This decrease slants to the left.

I found this by doing an online search for 'ssk.' There are also illustrations and YouTube videos that show just how it's done.


----------



## Tove

suehoman said:


> ssk = slip, slip, knit
> Work to the place where the decrease is to be made. Slip the next two stitches, one at a time as if to knit, to the right needle.
> Insert the left needle into the fronts of these two stitches and knit them together. One stitch is decreased. This decrease slants to the left.
> 
> I found this by doing an online search for 'ssk.' There are also illustrations and YouTube videos that show just how it's done.


While I was waiting I did a Google search and found your explanation exactly - thanks.

You would never know that I have been knitting almost 60 years.......lol......some of the problem is that I learned to knit in another language than English and therefore often have to look up knitting terms if there is no legend.

Again, thanks


----------



## suehoman

I can't even imagine learning to knit in two languages - one is confusing enough - lol!! &#128515;


----------



## babyamma

Hi ,Designer1234,and sue....thanks for teaching me these slippers.i have always wanted to make one that looks like shoe. hI am posting the picture of he pair,i completed yesterday...another is in progress with double yarn sole...thanks again.


----------



## babyamma

Sorry...no picture! I tried to post...it didn't work.Next time!


----------



## suehoman

If you wanted to email me the picture ([email protected]), I'd be glad to post it for you!


----------



## Tove

YEAH!!! First slipper completed and it looks great - such an easy pattern (once we know what to do).....LOL


----------



## suehoman

Good for you!!!


----------



## Revan

I made my sample one slipper and now know how to make the pair, before Christmas, but need to complete some other things. Thank you Sue and Shirley for being there and guiding us on how to complete these neat slippers. Hope you enjoyed your short vacation Shirley, it must have been beautiful.

Thank you again for all of these wonderful classes and instructors, I really appreciate all of you. Revan


----------



## suehoman

So glad your knitting is going well, Revan - isn't it a good feeling to master a new technique! I know your slippers will be greatly appreciated, as well as will your other knitted items. Happy knitting! Sue


----------



## Tove

Double YEAH and a huge thank you!! 2 warm and cozy slippers completed. They are knit in Alafosslopi Icelandic wool. It will be wonderful to wear the slippers in our house where the floors are all hardwood and the Canadian winter starting to move in.

I purchased enough wool for 2 pair because once starting to wear them, I will not give them up if they need washing.

Thank you also for including various sizes in the pattern. We have 7 small grandchildren (age 8 months to 7 years) who are always complaining that our floors are cold so if I make up a bunch of these slippers in child sizes, they may enjoy wearing them while in our house.

Again, thanks for the KAL, it was very enjoyable  , something I'll be ready to do again any day


----------



## suehoman

Tove, your words are music to my ears! My husband and I feel exactly the same way about these wonderful slippers - we wear them ALL the time in our house - we live in north Idaho, where the winters can be cold and snowy - and I've made them for all our relatives, too - they're the best! Would love to meet the designer, Yuko Nakamura - I wonder if she has any idea how many warm tootsies she's responsible for! In a few minutes I'll post a new size, as requested by a nice lady named Ruth - for a ladies' small foot. Happy knitting!


----------



## suehoman

Ladies' Small Slipper (shoe size 5-1/2 to 6-1/2)

Sole: Using A, Cast on 46 sts. 
Row 1: K23, PM, K23.
Row 2: * K1, M1, K21, M1, K1 * twice. (50sts)
Row 3 & all odd rows: K.
Row 4: * K1, M1, K23, M1, K1 * twice. (54sts)
Row 6: * K1, M1, K25, M1, K1 * twice. (58sts)
Row 8: * K1, M1, K27, M1, K1 * twice. (62sts)
Row 10: * K1, M1, K29, M1, K1 * twice. (66sts)
Row 12: * K1, M1, K31, M1, K1 *, M1, repeat * (71sts) Cut. 
Instep: Using B: Row 1: K.
Row 2: P31, PM, P9, PM, P31.
Row 3: K24, ssk twice, K3tog, K9, sl1, k2tog, psso, k2tog twice, K24. (63sts)
Row 4 & 6: Purl.
Row 5: K20, ssk twice, K3tog, K9, sl1, k2tog, psso, k2tog twice, K20. (55sts)
Row 7: K32, ssk. Turn.
Row 8 (WS): sl1, P9, p2tog.
Row 9: sl1, K9, ssk.
Row 10: sl1, P9, p2tog.
Rows 11-26: as Rows 9-10. (39sts)
Row 27: sl1, K9, ssk, (DO NOT TURN!) K11. (36sts)
Row 28: (Remove marker as you come to it.) P21, p2tog, P11. (33sts) Cut yarn.
Cuff: Using A. Rows 1-2: K. Bind off in knit stitch. Finishing: Using a flat seam, join sole and back seam.


----------



## judybug52

What size needle was used for the ladies small? Thanks


----------



## suehoman

I would recommend using a size 9 needle - these are scaled to size with that size needle in mind.


----------



## Tove

Thanks for the smaller ladies size - just wonderful. My daughter and one of my daughter-in-laws have very tiny feet.

I'm going to see if I can downsize to a baby-toddler size too


----------



## suehoman

Hope it works for them - I haven't actually made slippers for that size feet, so I'll be interested to see the results!


----------



## Tove

suehoman said:


> Hope it works for them - I haven't actually made slippers for that size feet, so I'll be interested to see the results!


I'll let you know if I'm successful in toddler sizing this great slipper... lol, in the meantime, these slippers are hanging on my feet since being completed earlier this evening


----------



## mombr4

Tove said:


> I'll let you know if I'm successful in toddler sizing this great slipper... lol, in the meantime, these slippers are hanging on my feet since being completed earlier this evening


WOW, your slippers are great and look real comfortable. I can see why you don't want to take them off.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## suehoman

Those are BEAUTIFUL, Tove - blue is my favorite color, and I love, love, love the flowers on the insteps - great idea!!


----------



## Tove

Thanks Sue, blue is also my colour


----------



## Cjass

One is done, will work on the other this weekend. Too big so the next pair will be the women's small. Red is double stranded Cascade 220 Superwash and brown is Wool-Ease Thick and Quick. Thanks for the workshop designer1234 and Sue. Hope to make more for Xmas presents!


----------



## suehoman

Very nice - your yarn combination will make them warm and cosy! Good luck with the smaller size...!


----------



## Designer1234

I also like to do a cuff on the top. I wear mine over worsted weight hand knitted socks and the cuff seems to work really well, and also is warmer for our Canadian winter. 

I turn them inside out and using magi loop or double pointed needles, I pick up enough stitches (multiples of 4) and knit a cuff knit 2, purl 2 around -- I made my first cuffed pair shorter than I wanted but now add 3" minimum-- then turn them right side out a there you have a lovely slipper with a cuff. (Make sure your cast off is loose - (ask me how I know). Love the blue pair with the flowers on the instep. so nice to see a few of our regulars in these repeat workshops - as well as lots of new people. I am debating whether to add these to the original parade or whether to open a new Parade. I think I will suggest we use the original parade (our first by the way -- so that all our slippers are together. ) I will find the link and you can post pictures of your slippers.


----------



## Designer1234

*here is the link to the 'Parade of non felted slippers' I hope you will post your pictures both here as well as in the parade

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-111122-1.html*

By the way, I wasn't able to open the download either -- I hope you will be able to take a picture or send it to Sue and she will post them for you. Shirley


----------



## freckles

Just finished first slipper, smallest size, with doubled redheart on size 9. Little too bulky for my liking so altering some for next.... Looks lovely tho, will post when i have 2.


----------



## freckles

What do you put on the bottom so little ones (running around the house) won't slip and fall?


----------



## suehoman

I haven't had this issue - what have others used?


----------



## Simone54

I'm in....just completed one sole. Now looking through all the notes to see how to join the second colour for the instep


----------



## suehoman

Just keep knitting - change colors here if you want, but you're just adding new rows. It will make sense as you progress - just follow the instructions literally! Sue


----------



## Tove

freckles said:


> What do you put on the bottom so little ones (running around the house) won't slip and fall?


I can only tell what I read someone else did - they used waterproof silicone (ie bathroom caulking) and dotted the soles. 
One of our yarn stores sells something really expensive in a tube to dot the knit bottoms.
And finally, I dotted the bottom of wool soled slippers with a tube of silicone after getting instructions of non-slip slipper soles for a week long hospital stay. It worked well.


----------



## pennycarp

Hi Freckles,
Were the slippers washable after you applied the silicon dots?

Penny


----------



## Simone54

Tove said:


> Thanks for the smaller ladies size - just wonderful. My daughter and one of my daughter-in-laws have very tiny feet.
> 
> I'm going to see if I can downsize to a baby-toddler size too


Where are the instructions for the womens small? The mediums re too large for me


----------



## mombr4

Mgwg said:


> Where are the instructions for the womens small? The mediums re too large for me


Someone posted it on page 14 of this thread.


----------



## suehoman

For anyone who missed the ladies' small instructions on page 14, here they are again:
Ladies' Small Slipper (shoe size 5-1/2 to 6-1/2)

Sole: Using A, Cast on 46 sts. 
Row 1: K23, PM, K23.
Row 2: * K1, M1, K21, M1, K1 * twice. (50sts)
Row 3 & all odd rows: K.
Row 4: * K1, M1, K23, M1, K1 * twice. (54sts)
Row 6: * K1, M1, K25, M1, K1 * twice. (58sts)
Row 8: * K1, M1, K27, M1, K1 * twice. (62sts)
Row 10: * K1, M1, K29, M1, K1 * twice. (66sts)
Row 12: * K1, M1, K31, M1, K1 *, M1, repeat * (71sts) Cut.
Instep: Using B: Row 1: K.
Row 2: P31, PM, P9, PM, P31.
Row 3: K24, ssk twice, K3tog, K9, sl1, k2tog, psso, k2tog twice, K24. (63sts)
Row 4 & 6: Purl.
Row 5: K20, ssk twice, K3tog, K9, sl1, k2tog, psso, k2tog twice, K20. (55sts)
Row 7: K32, ssk. Turn.
Row 8 (WS): sl1, P9, p2tog.
Row 9: sl1, K9, ssk.
Row 10: sl1, P9, p2tog.
Rows 11-26: as Rows 9-10. (39sts)
Row 27: sl1, K9, ssk, (DO NOT TURN!) K11. (36sts)
Row 28: (Remove marker as you come to it.) P21, p2tog, P11. (33sts) Cut yarn.
Cuff: Using A. Rows 1-2: K. Bind off in knit stitch. Finishing: Using a flat seam, join sole and back seam.


----------



## Tove

pennycarp said:


> Hi Freckles,
> Were the slippers washable after you applied the silicon dots?
> 
> Penny


absolutely


----------



## Bonnie7591

Thans for posting the smaller ladies size & for having the workshop, they make great gifts.


----------



## suehoman

I agree, Bonnie - they're great to give as gifts!


----------



## freckles

Thanks, Tove. I'll have to get some of that silicone.
Peg



Tove said:


> I can only tell what I read someone else did - they used waterproof silicone (ie bathroom caulking) and dotted the soles.
> One of our yarn stores sells something really expensive in a tube to dot the knit bottoms.
> And finally, I dotted the bottom of wool soled slippers with a tube of silicone after getting instructions of non-slip slipper soles for a week long hospital stay. It worked well.


----------



## babyamma

Hi,Tove, Your slippers are 'a beauty ,comfort and warmth combination"!  Love the flowers.About an hour ago, i completed another pair for my DL,with double yarn knitting sole, and was thinking to add some little decoration...whether to embroider or make a flower. Loved your flowers...just going to copy them!  And yes...i am also interested in toddler size. I have bought a tube for dotting the soles to make them slip-free...will work when finished 2 more pairs!Thanks a lot to designer and sue, and all others for their remarkable help.


----------



## Tove

babyamma said:


> Hi,Tove, Your slippers are 'a beauty ,comfort and warmth combination"!  Love the flowers.About an hour ago, i completed another pair for my DL,with double yarn knitting sole, and was thinking to add some little decoration...whether to embroider or make a flower. Loved your flowers...just going to copy them!  And yes...i am also interested in toddler size. I have bought a tube for dotting the soles to make them slip-free...will work when finished 2 more pairs!Thanks a lot to designer and sue, and all others for their remarkable help.


I agree, a huge thanks to designer and sue for all your help. 
Good luck with decorating the slippers you make, I'd love to see them when done  I chose flowers because the lazy daisy stitch is by far the easiest to make in the thick wool that I used. 
Have not made the toddler size yet, I'm making 5 pair chid size for 5 of the 7 grandchildren. When done I'll make the toddler size for the 2 smaller grandchildren.


----------



## Tove

freckles said:


> Thanks, Tove. I'll have to get some of that silicone.
> Peg


Just make sure you work outside or in well ventilated area, the fumes can e strong while the silicone is still wet.


----------



## Tove

RE: NON-SLIP SLIPPER SOLES

For all of you interested in what we can use, go to today's KP post (November 24th) under the title of "Main" then go down to "Non-slip Sole for Knitted Slippers" - here you can read many ways others have solved the problem of making knit slipper soles non-skid


----------



## mombr4

suehoman said:


> Hi, Mary JB - I really had to stop and think about that one! I knit into the front and back of the NEXT stitch (so if it says K22, M1, I knit my 22 stitches and Kfb into the 23rd stitch). However, any time you knit into the front and back of a stitch, you're automatically adding a stitch because you're essentially knitting the same stitch twice. I think the most important thing is to do it the same way every time, so your increases line up correctly. Make sense? Sue


I'm a bit confused here. I have been reading this entire thread, looking for more information on using the KFB instead of the M1, since it is harder for me to do the M1.

My question is if you use the KFB and it gives you an additional stitch, is the only thing I need to concern myself with is having the same number of stitches on either side of the marker.

If not is there an explanation to follow using the KFB instead of the M1. I would love to try to make a pair of these slippers but the M1 causes me to much pain for some reason.

Hope someone can help me with this.
Thanks


----------



## suehoman

The bottom like is that you're increasing a stitch - whichever method you like to use is perfect!


----------



## suehoman

P.S. The original pattern, as written by Yuko Nakamura, said M1. I found that knitting into the front and back of a stitch accomplished the same thing and left less of a hole - it's just a matter of choice. Happy knitting!

*knitting front and back adds one stitch -- make one adds one stitch. you have to knit in the front of each stitch so when you knit in the back as well, you add one stitch*.

Designer

this is in answer to your question below

The question is if you use the KFB and it gives you an additional stitch, is the only thing I need to concern myself with is having the same number of stitches on either side of the marker.


----------



## mombr4

suehoman said:


> P.S. The original pattern, as written by Yuko Nakamura, said M1. I found that knitting into the front and back of a stitch accomplished the same thing and left less of a hole - it's just a matter of choice. Happy knitting!


Thank you for your quick response. 
I will give it a try and see how I make out. I am really anxious to give this pattern a try, never made slippers before. Just have to take it slow. I find the M1 causes me more pain to do.


----------



## suehoman

Wishing you good luck and great slippers! Follow the pattern word for word, stitch by stitch is the best way to avoid confusion. And we're here if you have any questions...!


----------



## mombr4

suehoman said:


> Wishing you good luck and great slippers! Follow the pattern word for word, stitch by stitch is the best way to avoid confusion. And we're here if you have any questions...!


Thank you, I will post a question if I run into a problem.

I would also like to wish you and everyone a Happy Thanksgiving.


----------



## suehoman

Thank you so much - Happy Thanksgiving to you, too!


----------



## Simone54

May I please have some advice-- I am wondering if the first should always be worked or could/should it be slipped?


----------



## suehoman

I always work the first stitch myself.


----------



## suehoman

If you're used to slipping the first stitch in every row, that would be fine, too. It's your preference! &#128515;


----------



## babyamma

Hi,

Here is my first pair of slippers.

Hope you all like it.


----------



## suehoman

Those are beautiful - I LOVE the colors! Did your son help you post them? So glad to see them...


----------



## babyamma

Thanks Sue.My Dl just found a site (free) for converting.We both just tried to see whether it worked!I will soon post the another pair with double yarn sole.Thanks again for all the help


----------



## Tove

babyamma said:


> Hi,
> 
> Here is my first pair of slippers.
> 
> Hope you all like it.


Great job babyamma, you can be very proud of yourself. Love the colours


----------



## Revan

Love your blue and pink slippers!


----------



## Revan

Sue,

I found some chunky Sirdar yarn and wanted to know if one (1) skein is enough for the sole and instep? Or do you suggest I double the chunky?

Thank you, Revan


----------



## babyamma

Thank you very much,Tove, I am proud to be a member here, with so many kind ,helping ,Expert Knitters of the world.Love this site and people here. Thanks again.


Tove said:


> Great job babyamma, you can be very proud of yourself. Love the colours


----------



## babyamma

Thank you very much ,Tove. I am proud to be a member here, with so many kind,helping expert knitters from all over the world.I loved your slippers...have made the flowers on my DL's slippers...will post the picture soon. iIwill wait for your result of toddler's slippers and will love to see all your slippers..hope you will share with us .Thanks again


Tove said:


> Great job babyamma, you can be very proud of yourself. Love the colours


----------



## babyamma

Thanks, Revan...hope to see yours soon.


----------



## mombr4

babyamma said:


> Hi,
> 
> Here is my first pair of slippers.
> 
> Hope you all like it.


First pair? They are wonderful, you did a great job.
I thought maybe you had made several pairs already. I hope my first pair comes out as good.

I am using a chunky twisted yarn but using the same yarn for the entire slipper. Didn't think two use a solid color with it. Maybe I will see if they have the solid gray, if not will just use what I have.

Thanks for posting the picture, will encourage me to continue trying to make a pair.


----------



## mombr4

I have been following the informal guide to different sizes on page 9, and I am making the size men's small on a 9 needle, since I wear a size 9 shoe I am hoping they will fit.

Since I am using the increase KFB instead of the M1 as written in the pattern, I have been rewriting the pattern as I go along. This is because using the KFB increase I have two stitches oppose to 1 stitch if using the M1 increase.

I did fine working on the sole rows 1 through 11. I had the correct stitch count as called for in this written pattern.

Now I am on row 12 where you remove the marker and no matter how I work this row out I can't get the correct number of stitches (77) the pattern calls for.

I decided after trying many times to do this row to stick with the best I could work it out and I have 76 stitches instead of 77. Is that one stitch going to make any difference being the rest of the stitch count rows 1 through 11 were correct as per the pattern.


----------



## pennycarp

Hi Mombr4,
Are you short or long on stitches? I don't have the pattern in front of me, but there is a row where you do an extra increase in the middle of the row, and I'm thinking it might be row 12? Did you do that?
Penny


----------



## mombr4

pennycarp said:


> Hi Mombr4,
> Are you short or long on stitches? I don't have the pattern in front of me, but there is a row where you do an extra increase in the middle of the row, and I'm thinking it might be row 12? Did you do that?
> Penny


I am one stitch less then what the row says

It is the last row of the sole it says for the size I am making
remove marker
*K1, M1, K34, M1, K1* M1 repeat * total 77

I think the M1 before the second repeat is were my problem came into play since I have 76 stitches, so if I do the pattern from * * twice, only I am using the KFB increase instead of the M1.

So when I work the increase and doing KFB, that is actually in place of the K1,M1

My row 12 as I wrote it out is
KFB, K34, KFB, KFB, K34, KFB

which gives me 76 stitches instead of 77.

I hope this makes sense.


----------



## suehoman

Good thought, Penny - you do an extra increase in the middle of row 12 of the sole. But in answer to your question, mombr4 - sometimes I get off in my stitch count - when I discover I've done that I adjust up or down to come out at the right number - it's completely unnoticeable. One other thing - whether you make 1 or knit into the front and back of a stitch, you should be increasing your stitch count by one.


----------



## mombr4

suehoman said:


> Good thought, Penny - you do an extra increase in the middle of row 12 of the sole. But in answer to your question, mombr4 - sometimes I get off in my stitch count - when I discover I've done that I adjust up or down to come out at the right number - it's completely unnoticeable. One other thing - whether you make 1 or knit into the front and back of a stitch, you should be increasing your stitch count by one.


There are 5 M1's on row 12, I didn't have enough stitches working across the row to do 5 KFB which is why I worked the row the way I did but came out one stitch less then pattern says.

If I did an extra KFB, then I would have had to use one of the stitches from the K34 on either side and the one side would be K34 and the other K33.

I thought it would be better to have both sides with the same number of stitches and have one less stitch then to not have the same on both sides.

So not sure what to do on that last row #12

This is true, 
whether you make 1 or knit into the front and back of a stitch, you should be increasing your stitch count by one.

but a M1 is one stitch and a KFB is two stitches.


----------



## suehoman

When you knit into the front of a stitch, that isn't an increase - it's just a single stitch in your new row. But when you knit into the back of the SAME stitch, that's where you're doing your increase. Does that make sense? Also - your thought is right, that you'd be increasing twice on one side but only once on the other side. But that's okay - because from that point on you have two markers - with nine stitches in the middle. So your stitches are no longer divided into two even groups (half on one side and half on the other) - the odd stitch is now included in the center group of nine. I hope I haven't made this even more confusing!


----------



## mombr4

suehoman said:


> When you knit into the front of a stitch, that isn't an increase - it's just a single stitch in your new row. But when you knit into the back of the SAME stitch, that's where you're doing your increase. Does that make sense? Also - your thought is right, that you'd be increasing twice on one side but only once on the other side. But that's okay - because from that point on you have two markers - with nine stitches in the middle. So your stitches are no longer divided into two even groups (half on one side and half on the other) - the odd stitch is now included in the center group of nine. I hope I haven't made this even more confusing!


Yes my increases are made with the KFB.

According to the pattern on the sole of row 12 there are 5 M1's, but with doing the increase KFB I was only able to do 4 KFB on that row.

As I types it out in my other comment I started with 72 stitches on row 10
so on row 12 I worked the row
KFB, K34, KFB, Kfb, K34, KFB which gave me 76 stitches.

I haven't looked any further on the pattern so I guess the two stitch markers you are referring to are on the instep. I didn't continue since I wanted to make sure that I am OK with the one less stitch other wise I will have to take the row out and do another KFB in one of the K stitches from the K34 I did, but only doing a KFB on one side.

No I am not more confused, and hope this makes sense.
Thanks


----------



## suehoman

You'll need to add a stitch so you have 34 on one side, 9 in the middle and 34 on the other side - otherwise your slipper could be lopsided.


----------



## Simone54

I missed that extra stitch first time around


----------



## mombr4

suehoman said:


> You'll need to add a stitch so you have 34 on one side, 9 in the middle and 34 on the other side - otherwise your slipper could be lopsided.


Thank you. I will take part of the row out and increase another stitch in the middle before I continue on to the instep. I guess it doesn't matter which stitch I increase in, as long as it is within the center stitches.

Thanks for all of your help. I will work on it tomorrow.


----------



## suehoman

Your slippers will be beautiful, and I can't wait to see a picture!


----------



## AMZ

suehoman said:


> *VERY IMPORTANT!*
> 
> *Here is an informal guide to different sizes of the non-felted slippers we're going to make in our workshop* (not 'official,' by any means, but I used it last Christmas and the sizes seemed to work pretty well). Sue
> 
> Note: This is NOT a substitute for the pattern that's already been published - just a suggestion as to stitch numbers.
> 
> Non-felted Slippers by Yuko Nakamura
> 
> SIZES: Ladies' Size M (Mens Average) (Mens Small) (Pre-Teen Girl) (Child  5/6 years old)
> 
> *DIRECTIONS:*
> 
> Sole  *Use Color A*
> 
> Cast on 50 (54) (52) (44) (38) sts using a long-tail method.
> 
> Row 1: K25 (27) (26) (22) (19), PM, K25 (27) (26) (22) (19).
> 
> Row 2: * K1, M1, K23 (25) (24) (21) (17), M1, K1 * twice. Total - 54 (58) (56) (48) (42) sts
> 
> Row 3 and all odd rows: K.
> 
> Row 4: * K1, M1, K25 (27) (26) (22) (19), M1, K1 * twice. Total - 58 (62) (60) (52) (46) sts
> 
> Row 6: * K1, M1, K27 (29) (28) (24) (21), M1, K1 * twice. Total - 62 (66) (64) (56) (50) sts
> 
> Row 8: * K1, M1, K29 (31) (30) (26) (23), M1, K1 * twice. Total - 66 (70) (68) (60) (54) sts
> 
> Row 10: * K1, M1, K31 (33) (32) (28), M1, K1 * twice. Total - 70 (74) (72) (64) For childs size: * K1, M1, K25, M1, K1 *, M1, repeat (59 sts) Cut yarn. (End here for childs size.)
> 
> Row 12: (Remove marker as you come to it.) * K1, M1, K33 (35) (34) (30), M1, K1 *, M1, repeat * Total - 75 (79) (77) (69) sts .Cut yarn.
> 
> Instep * Use Color B. *
> 
> Row 1: K.
> 
> Row 2: P33 (35) (34) (30) (25), PM, P9, PM, P33 (35) (34) (30) (25).
> 
> Row 3: K26 (28) (27) (23) (18), ssk twice, K3tog, K9, sl1, k2tog, psso, k2tog twice, K26 (28) (27) (23) (18). Total  67 (71) (69) (61) (51) sts
> 
> Row 4: P.
> 
> Row 5: K22 (24) (23) (19) (14), ssk twice, K3tog, K9, sl1, k2tog, psso, k2tog twice, K22 (24) (23) (19) (14). Total  59 (63) (61) (53) (43) sts
> 
> Row 6: P.
> 
> Row 7: K34 (36) (35) (31) (26), ssk.
> 
> Row 8 (WS): sl1, P9, p2tog.
> 
> Row 9: sl1, K9, ssk.
> 
> Row 10: sl1, P9, p2tog.
> 
> Rows 11-26: as Rows 9-10.
> Total - 39 (43) (41) (33) (29) sts
> 
> Row 27: sl1, K9, ssk, (DO NOT TURN!) K13 (15) (14) (12) (8)
> .
> Row 28: (Remove markers as you come to them.) P23 (25) (24) (22) (18), p2tog, P13.
> 
> You may want to do two extra rows for Mens. Cut yarn.
> 
> Cuff
> 
> Using A. Rows 1-2: K.
> 
> Bind off in knit stitch.
> 
> Finishing
> 
> Using a flat seam, join sole and back seam.
> 
> ------------------------------------------


Row 3, 5, 8, 10 etc is the sl st K or P yarn in front or back?


----------



## mombr4

AMZ said:


> Row 3, 5, 8, 10 etc is the sl st K or P yarn in front or back?


great question.

I'm not up to that part of the pattern and see some are on a knit row and others are on a purl. I would think on the knit row a knit and purl row a purl.

Will be watching for the response from the designer.


----------



## suehoman

I hope I'm answering the question(s) right and that I understand them correctly. First  as to which way you slip the stitch, I would just see that you do it consistently the same way, whichever way you decide to do it. Like if you slip as if to purl, do that every time so the appearance will be consistent.
Second  I'm not sure whether you are referring to the numbered rows in the sole or in the instep. If you're talking about the sole, you're doing that in garter stitch, so you knit every row. For the instep, knit on the rows it says to knit and purl on the row it says to purl. Hope that helps!


----------



## mombr4

suehoman said:


> Your slippers will be beautiful, and I can't wait to see a picture!


I have a question re: following the sizing chart making a men's small (since I wear a size 9).

Row 26 it says you will have 41 sts

but the other rows don't say number of sts at end of row.
Row 27 I have 40 sts and row 28 I have 39 sts.

I also saw it says you may want to do 2 extra rows which I did and then worked the 2 rows for the cuff.

Are the number of sts I have correct?

It does look small but tomorrow I will sew it and try it on before I make the other one.

I also didn't realize at the end of the sole it says cut yarn, which I did until I realized since I am using the same yarn for the entire slipper I shouldn't have cut the yarn.

So just a tip for anyone using the same yarn for the entire slipper, at the end of the sole do not cut the yarn.


----------



## suehoman

You were right to have 39 stitches at the end of row 28. And thanks for putting in the reminder NOT to cut your yarn of you're not changing colors for the cuff. Good thoughts!


----------



## mombr4

suehoman said:


> You were right to have 39 stitches at the end of row 28. And thanks for putting in the reminder NOT to cut your yarn of you're not changing colors for the cuff. Good thoughts!


Thanks for letting me know that my stitch count is correct.

Unfortunately I didn't realize and cut the yarn before it was to late, so had to re-attach the yarn.

I hope others see the note to not cute the yarn if using one color.

Will let you know tomorrow once I sew it, if it fits.

Thanks for all of you help.


----------



## freckles

Finished a child's size and a baby one, on two circulars (no seams) and it worked nicely. I'll post pictures tomorrow after the confusion of the holiday.
Peg


----------



## suehoman

Wonderful, Peg - can't wait to see them! How many did you cast on for each of them?


----------



## freckles

The child's size is the regular 32 stitch smallest size in the original sizes on the large needles. The baby set is on size 2 needles with the 32 stitches. Worked on 2 circulars started on the bottom with 16 stitches on each needle to avoid a seam. (The baby ones are for a preemmie so are really small. Would not recommend for normal size newborn. Might only fit for one day<G>.
Peg



suehoman said:


> Wonderful, Peg - can't wait to see them! How many did you cast on for each of them?


----------



## suehoman

Bless your heart - those tiny feet will be so warm and comfy! Smart of you to think of using size 2 needles!


----------



## freckles

freckles said:


> The child's size is the regular 32 stitch smallest size in the original sizes on the large needles. The baby set is on size 2 needles with the 32 stitches. Worked on 2 circulars started on the bottom with 16 stitches on each needle to avoid a seam. (The baby ones are for a preemmie so are really small. Would not recommend for normal size newborn. Might only fit for one day<G>.
> Peg


(These haven't been washed yet so not very finished looking)


----------



## comebackknitter

freckles said:


> The child's size is the regular 32 stitch smallest size in the original sizes on the large needles. The baby set is on size 2 needles with the 32 stitches. Worked on 2 circulars started on the bottom with 16 stitches on each needle to avoid a seam. (The baby ones are for a preemmie so are really small. Would not recommend for normal size newborn. Might only fit for one day<G>.
> Peg


Are you using the same yarn for the childs size as the original pattern (bulky)?


----------



## suehoman

Those are great!


----------



## mombr4

Here is my first finished slipper. The foot is a little snug so not sure if I should start over and make the men's average. I can chalk this one up as a trial. Or will they stretch a lot.

Sitting here watching the parade, waiting to leave for my day with family and decided to sew it up.

This to my surprise went very quick, since my knitting is so limited, work a few rows and have to put it down.

I hope you like it, I'm quite pleased, and what a simple pattern to follow once you get the hang of it. 

What do you think, should I go up a size in the pattern. I made the men's small on a 9 needle and wear a size 9 shoe.

I attached a front and side view of the slipper.

Sue, thanks for all of your help.


----------



## suehoman

I love your slipper - the blue and white are lovely together, and I think you were right not to change colors. 
I've found that my slippers do stretch a bit after being worn. I think what I would do is to go ahead and knit the second slipper, wear them a bit to see if they seem comfortable - then, if they're still too snug, find a willing recipient for them and knit yourself a pair in the men's small size. What do you think?
Have a wonderful Thanksgiving!!


----------



## mombr4

suehoman said:


> I love your slipper - the blue and white are lovely together, and I think you were right not to change colors.
> I've found that my slippers do stretch a bit after being worn. I think what I would do is to go ahead and knit the second slipper, wear them a bit to see if they seem comfortable - then, if they're still too snug, find a willing recipient for them and knit yourself a pair in the men's small size. What do you think?
> Have a wonderful Thanksgiving!!


Thanks for your compliment on my slipper.

I did make the size men's small, and was wondering if I should make the men's average since I wear a 9 shoe.

I will take your suggestion and make the other one, wear it for a bit and see if they stretch enough.

I love this yarn, it is very soft (actually made a bulky sweater years ago with it). I have heard from many it is discontinued but a local variety store near me actually carries it. It is a yarn with the two strands twisted as one strand so you have the two colors which I why I went and bought it, didn't want to knit with two strands, since it is difficult for me to knit.

I also wanted to mention, since many asked about what to put on the bottom to make them non skid. Someone mentioned they used something called palsti dip. I sent my son to the hardware store and he asked for something to use for non skid, they looked near the rug stuff and all they had was a tape, when he called me I gave him the name of this stuff and the reason the fellow in the store never thought of using this is because it is actually used to put a rubber coating on for example the handle of a tool.

So if anyone is looking for this, it isn't near the non skid stuff for using on a rug, it is by the tools. It came in a spray and a can that you could dip the handle of a tool in, which you could I guess brush on.

Will work on the other slipper tonight or tomorrow.

Again thanks you so much for all of your help, this is the first pair of slippers I have made in all of the years I have been knitting.

Happy Thanksgiving, enjoy your day.


----------



## suehoman

Thank you for your non-skid suggestion - who would ever think to look near the tools in a hardware store!! (Sorry I misread your slipper sizes!) have a wonderful day!


----------



## mombr4

suehoman said:


> Thank you for your non-skid suggestion - who would ever think to look near the tools in a hardware store!! (Sorry I misread your slipper sizes!) have a wonderful day!


I wouldn't have thought to look, near the tools but it is actually to coat a tool (I guess if it has a metal handle).

Not a issue about the slipper size, I will take your suggestion and make the other one. If to small I will make the next size, since I bought a extra ball and didn't use a lot of the first ball.

I can also go and see what other colors they have and make several pairs with this yarn.

Thanks again for all of your help, you are so much appreciated.

Enjoy your holiday.


----------



## Tove

I just about forgot to take pictures of the 6 pair child sized slippers I made. They were intended to keep here in the house when the grandchildren came but the slippers disappeared to their homes almost as fast as I could make them. 

Attached is a photo of the child sized slipper, knit using 2 strands of acrylic Worsted yarn - those oversized big balls of yarn found at Michael's for next to no cost. Using this yarn the parents will have no problem with throwing these slippers into the washer and dryer.

I've made 1 ladies size, 5 child size and am working on a second pair ladies before re-starting the child size for this house....then on to the toddler size for the 2 small granddaughters.


----------



## freckles

No, I used Red Heart super saver doubled for the child's size (don't like it, so want to try a bulky). Used the redheart again for the baby but didn't double it (she's not walking yet<G>). Bought some bulky as I do like the pattern. I'll post those when done.
Peg



comebackknitter said:


> Are you using the same yarn for the childs size as the original pattern (bulky)?


----------



## suehoman

Those pink slippers are adorable!


----------



## babyamma

Beautiful...it's a lovely colour!


----------



## mombr4

suehoman said:


> I love your slipper - the blue and white are lovely together, and I think you were right not to change colors.
> I've found that my slippers do stretch a bit after being worn. I think what I would do is to go ahead and knit the second slipper, wear them a bit to see if they seem comfortable - then, if they're still too snug, find a willing recipient for them and knit yourself a pair in the men's small size. What do you think?
> Have a wonderful Thanksgiving!!


I did finally make the other slipper, can just about get it on but my toe is pushing against the front. Will have to make a larger size, even though I followed the pattern for the man's small. Not sure if it my knitting (since I don't normally knit tight) or the yarn I used.

These fit my neighbor perfect and she wears a size 6, so she will be the happy new owner of this pair.

Now I'm just not sure what size to make, since I did read through all of the pages of this thread and someone posted they used a 9 needle made the men's size small and they wear a size 9 and they fit.


----------



## suehoman

I think I'd go with the same needle (I assume you used a 9?) and make a regular men's size. Let me know how that works! And lucky neighbor!


----------



## mombr4

suehoman said:


> I think I'd go with the same needle (I assume you used a 9?) and make a regular men's size. Let me know how that works! And lucky neighbor!


Thanks.

I will try making the regular men's size as you recommended. Yes I used a 9 needle.

I will have to go back to the store where I got the yarn, since they said what ever they have left of the older softee chunky is all they will have. They are getting the newer one which is thinker now when they place a order.

I only used about half a ball since as I mentioned I noticed with the same yarn and same color, the dye lots had different yardage on the label, and this one says 180 yards, but sure I won't have enough for another pair. Might have to grab a few other colors before it is gone.

Will let you know how I make out, and again thanks for your reply and suggestion.


----------



## Revan

Love your slippers Mombr4! You did a great job. I would have loved to see some of your other knitted items. You sure are a great knitter! Revan


----------



## Deanna 7529

mombr4 said:


> I did finally make the other slipper, can just about get it on but my toe is pushing against the front. Will have to make a larger size, even though I followed the pattern for the man's small. Not sure if it my knitting (since I don't normally knit tight) or the yarn I used.
> 
> These fit my neighbor perfect and she wears a size 6, so she will be the happy new owner of this pair.
> 
> Now I'm just not sure what size to make, since I did read through all of the pages of this thread and someone posted they used a 9 needle made the men's size small and they wear a size 9 and they fit.


I'm watching to see what you end up with, as I am a 9.5 (US).


----------



## mombr4

Revan said:


> Love your slippers Mombr4! You did a great job. I would have loved to see some of your other knitted items. You sure are a great knitter! Revan


Thanks I'm glad you like them. The nice things with this yarn is both colors are twisted to make it 2 strands into one, unfortunately they came out to small for me. What size shoe do you wear, maybe I'll send then off to you.

As you know my knitting is a challenge, but do put myself until the shoulder is screaming, especially when I really want to try to make something.

I didn't take pictures of many of the things I have made in the past, but do have pictures somewhere of some of the sweaters I made for myself and some of the baby sweaters.

I will have to see if I can find them and post so you can see some of them. Wish I took a picture of the first thing I knitted for a friend's daughter a little baby dress in the round. Went to the LYS with the pattern to get yarn and they thought as my first project I was crazy to tackle a pattern like this, but I did it. Had a problem with the heart being centered, after taking out several times I wrote to the company (before the internet) and me the beginner found a error in the pattern, they sent me the correction.

Let me know what size shoe you wear.


----------



## Revan

mombr4 said:


> Thanks I'm glad you like them. The nice things with this yarn is both colors are twisted to make it 2 strands into one, unfortunately they came out to small for me. What size shoe do you wear, maybe I'll send then off to you.
> 
> As you know my knitting is a challenge, but do put myself until the shoulder is screaming, especially when I really want to try to make something.
> 
> I didn't take pictures of many of the things I have made in the past, but do have pictures somewhere of some of the sweaters I made for myself and some of the baby sweaters.
> 
> I will have to see if I can find them and post so you can see some of them. Wish I took a picture of the first thing I knitted for a friend's daughter a little baby dress in the round. Went to the LYS with the pattern to get yarn and they thought as my first project I was crazy to tackle a pattern like this, but I did it. Had a problem with the heart being centered, after taking out several times I wrote to the company (before the internet) and me the beginner found a error in the pattern, they sent me the correction.
> 
> Let me know what size shoe you wear.


Thank you, I will PM you on Monday.

:-D :-D :-D :-D


----------



## mombr4

Deanna 7529 said:


> I'm watching to see what you end up with, as I am a 9.5 (US).


Deanna, 
I used the same yarn as I used for the other pair that were to small, here is the update.

I followed the pattern for the men's average using the same yarn which is softee chunky (the original of this yarn) on a 9 needle and they fit much better. If they stretch a little that will be fine, I think they will still fit fine.
Right now they seem to be perfect and my toe isn't pushing against the front of the slipper as it did in the men's small.

I did make notes as I went along, since I found it hard to use the M1 increase so I used the KFB but then had to adjust the stitch count on the written pattern (the pattern that was posted in this thread for different sizes).

I found that some of these balls of yarn have 164 yards and others have 180 yards but it is the same yarn. The ball I used for the men's small I think I used a little more then half a ball for the pair. I decided to use the other ball I had for this pair to see how much I end up using for the pair, but think I will use less then the entire ball. Since this is the only place I know that still has any of this original softee chunky I had my son go back for me and grab a few balls in other colors. I want to try a pair using two colors. I think I will also try making a pair with a cuff. Have several colors so can make a few pairs.

Hope this information helps with you making the size 9.5 you mentioned.

I am attaching a picture of the one I made using the men's average size.


----------



## Deanna 7529

mombr4,

Thanks so much for your answer. I'm hoping to start mine by next week and have placed your comments in my file. I will see if I can get yarn similar to what you used. These are wonderful little slippers and I'm looking forward to making several pair. My DH is also interested in some.

Have a wonderful day. Deanna


----------



## mombr4

Deanna 7529 said:


> mombr4,
> 
> Thanks so much for your answer. I'm hoping to start mine by next week and have placed your comments in my file. I will see if I can get yarn similar to what you used. These are wonderful little slippers and I'm looking forward to making several pair. My DH is also interested in some.
> 
> Have a wonderful day. Deanna


Your very welcome, I knew you were watching for an update, so posted it as soon as I finished sewing the seam.

If you are needing the size to be a little bigger then mine, I might go up a little in the needle size or even try using a bulky yarn instead of a chunky. I am not sure but I would think a bulky yarn would come out a bit bigger then the chunky yarn.

I have some super bulky yarn left over some where from a sweater, I might try a pair with it.

Keep up posted how you make out, will be watching for your post.


----------



## babyamma

Hi,mombr4.......Your slipper and its colour ,both are beautiful. I am really impressed how much work you have been putting in it,with all the details of yarn.Thanks a lot and Happy Knitting.I will also wait for your results.


----------



## mombr4

babyamma said:


> Hi,mombr4.......Your slipper and its colour ,both are beautiful. I am really impressed how much work you have been putting in it,with all the details of yarn.Thanks a lot and Happy Knitting.I will also wait for your results.


Thank you so much for your compliment on my slippers, only one made so far in the men's average. The yarn I am using is the original Softee Chunky in a color called Demm Ragg, it is one yarn with both colors.

I haven't started on the second one yet (giving the shoulder a rest). I will work the second one with my notes to I make sure I have it written correctly with using the KFB before I type it up to keep with the pattern.

Your are very welcome for all of information I posted and if I can help with anything let me know, you can also send me a PM. I hoping to work on the second one a little today.

Went back before all of this yarn is gone and no longer able to be found, got a solid gray, gray ragg, burgundy, navy, and a light brown and tan to try to use together. Love this yarn but seems they discontinued it and came out with a thicker yarn in its place which now had a red label.

I would also like to try to see if I can figure out how to make a size for a baby. Maybe one day I will play with the pattern.

Happy knitting and let me know if I can be of any more help.


----------



## Simone54

Tove said:


> I'll let you know if I'm successful in toddler sizing this great slipper... lol, in the meantime, these slippers are hanging on my feet since being completed earlier this evening


Please tell me how I can make the flowers--such a nice addition!


----------



## mombr4

Finally finished my slippers using the men's average size on a 9 needle. They fit much better and if they stretch a little they will be perfect. I did rewrite the pattern as I work it to use the increase KFB, since the M1 causes to much pain in my shoulder.

I want to thank Sue for all of her help and suggestions, I really appreciate it.

I am going to try and see if I can figure out how to make a baby bootie like these by altering the pattern. It will be a challenge but, always enjoy a challenge. 

I am attaching a picture of my completed pair of slippers. I used maybe 3/4 of the ball for the entire pair.


----------



## Simone54

I am going to try and see if I can figure out how to make a baby bootie like these by altering the pattern. It will be a challenge but, always enjoy a challenge. 

Looking forward to the baby bootie pattern


----------



## mombr4

Mgwg said:


> I am going to try and see if I can figure out how to make a baby bootie like these by altering the pattern. It will be a challenge but, always enjoy a challenge.
> 
> Looking forward to the baby bootie pattern


I'm sure it will be a while, since I'm having to give my home and will be packing soon, but if I do figure out a pattern I will be sure to let you know.


----------



## Revan

Beautiful job! You did a fantastic job and love your color choice. Great kniting. Revan


----------



## mombr4

Revan said:


> Beautiful job! You did a fantastic job and love your color choice. Great kniting. Revan


Thanks,
I am really pleased with the way they came out. They just fit so I'm sure once I wear them a little they will stretch a bit. I love this yarn, to bad they discontinued it.

When I have time, I am going to see if I can figure the pattern for a baby size. They would be adorable as a baby bootie.


----------



## Revan

I know, with your talent, you will be able to design a pattern for babies.  Revan


----------



## mombr4

Revan said:


> I know, with your talent, you will be able to design a pattern for babies.  Revan


I have never designed anything, but will give it a try.
I think you have more faith in me then I do right now. I guess with all of this going on it might be something to side track me a little from this nightmare.
Will let you know if and when I try and if I succeed.


----------



## babyamma

Hi,mombre4, Your pair of slippers is perfect,with lovely soft colours. I will look forward to your baby -conversion.Sure, you can do it...we love this kind of challenges,don't we? Wish you all the BEST!


----------



## Simone54

I have made several pairs and would now like to try something different. Could the top (central portion) be completed in garter stitch?


----------



## Designer1234

Mgwg said:


> I have made several pairs and would now like to try something different. Could the top (central portion) be completed in garter stitch?


I don't see why not - you would have to fogure out the part of the pattern that is on top and do it in whatever stitch you like. One of the girls last year did it in a seed stitch but never did say how she had done it.


----------



## Designer1234

mombr4 said:


> Thanks I'm glad you like them. The nice things with this yarn is both colors are twisted to make it 2 strands into one, unfortunately they came out to small for me. What size shoe do you wear, maybe I'll send then off to you.
> 
> As you know my knitting is a challenge, but do put myself until the shoulder is screaming, especially when I really want to try to make something.
> 
> I didn't take pictures of many of the things I have made in the past, but do have pictures somewhere of some of the sweaters I made for myself and some of the baby sweaters.
> 
> I will have to see if I can find them and post so you can see some of them. Wish I took a picture of the first thing I knitted for a friend's daughter a little baby dress in the round. Went to the LYS with the pattern to get yarn and they thought as my first project I was crazy to tackle a pattern like this, but I did it. Had a problem with the heart being centered, after taking out several times I wrote to the company (before the internet) and me the beginner found a error in the pattern, they sent me the correction.
> 
> Let me know what size shoe you wear.


Designer here: I have found the size depends on both the yarn used (some have more stretch and 'give' than others and the needles which depends on how each of us knits. I knit loosely so I use a size small needle on most of my projects. But, as I used doublt strands of worsted (Red Heart) I had to increase the needle size by one. However I measured the foot portion and eyeballed it. This pattern is something that can be adjusted. My dil has long narrow feet- I cut out one row of the sides of the slipper and also adjusted the bottom of the foot. I can't for the life of me remember exactly how I did it.


----------



## mombr4

I finally finished my second pair. When I started them they were going to be for me but then found out my sons girlfriend wears around the same size (they aren't together that long) and thought they would be a nice little gift for her so I finished them today. She is thrilled with them, so I will have to make myself another pair.
I used the pattern I wrote while making my first pair to use the KFB instead of the M1 which is much easier for me and did several more rows of a plain knit. I like the way these came out better then my first pair with them a little higher around the top.

Hope you like them.


----------



## Revan

Hi!

I love your slippers and your color choice! You did a fantastic job on your slippers and they look so comfortable! I hope mine look as great as yours do. Thank you for sharing. :-D


----------



## mombr4

Revan said:


> Hi!
> 
> I love your slippers and your color choice! You did a fantastic job on your slippers and they look so comfortable! I hope mine look as great as yours do. Thank you for sharing. :-D


Thanks, the colors are actually a little darker then the picture shows.

I'm sure your slippers will look as good as mine.

I love this yarn for these slippers, might have to see if I can go back and see what other colors they have left, since they won't get it anymore.

I promised to make a pair for my neighbor, and then will make another pair for myself, but need to give the shoulder a rest. It's nice that we all wear around the same size so I can use my rewritten pattern using the KFB. I also did a few extra knit rows on the cuff.


----------



## Designer1234

*Season's greetings to all of you*. Sorry I am late as I had hoped to post before Christmas but as most of you are in the same place, life got in the way.

Once again the slippers are wonderful and I want to thank Sue for helping out once again. We might make a point of re opening this every year as it makes such a good class and the slippers, once you finish one pair are great presents.

I will leave the workshop open for another week unless there is a lot of interest in making more. Happy New year everyone! Shirley (designer1234)


----------



## A Knit to Remember

I love the first pair of slippers that I made, but I am having a really hard time with sizing. I wanted to make another pair for a man, but they are not coming out any larger than my first pair using the original pattern (the second pair was using the unofficial guide posted on the first page). I checked my gauge and made sure that was correct and I am using the same yarn I used for the first pair. Any thoughts? Has anyone else had any difficulty making larger men's sizes?


----------



## mombr4

Designer1234 said:


> *Season's greetings to all of you*. Sorry I am late as I had hoped to post before Christmas but as most of you are in the same place, life got in the way.
> 
> Once again the slippers are wonderful and I want to thank Sue for helping out once again. We might make a point of re opening this every year as it makes such a good class and the slippers, once you finish one pair are great presents.
> 
> I will leave the workshop open for another week unless there is a lot of interest in making more. Happy New year everyone! Shirley (designer1234)


No need to apologize, I hope you had a wonderful holiday.

I am finally working on a pair for myself with a few extra rows for the cuff since the last pair I made (the two tone I posted) were suppose to be for me but needed a last minute gift. They wear around the same size as I do so gave them as a gift and she loved the slippers. I really like the two shades of the brown, but decided to make mine in two shades of gray.

Now that I have written out the pattern for my size using this yarn which I love and the KFB instead of the M1, they are really easy for me to knit.

Thanks so much for all of your help, I really appreciate it. I think once I finally make my pair of slippers I might try to work the pattern out for a baby size slipper.

Hope you have a very Happy New Year.

*I hope you checked out the page with Sues different patterns for different sizes here on the workshop. It is really handy and her sizes are very good.* It is on page 9 of this workshop.


----------



## Revan

Thank you Shirley, may you have a healthy and wonderful new year. I am looking foward to see what you have for workshops! Revan


----------



## Designer1234

THIS WORKSHOP IS NOW CLOSED. 

It will be kept locked but available to all KP members who wish to refer to it - You are welcome to copy or use the information posted here. 

If you have finished a pair of slippers since we reopened the workshop, please make sure you post it on the Nonfelted slippers Parade topic on Pictures. 

Happy New Year everyone and thanks once again to Sue for overseeing this repeat workshop! 

designer1234


----------



## prismaticr

Topic is now closed. For additional information not found on these pages. please try and private message (pm) the listed teacher.

Thank you and happy knitting/crocheting!


----------



## Designer1234

*INFORMATION*

The link below will take you to the* Main Section of this workshop* *Go there to see all the current workshops as well as information topics* and

all finished workshops from the beginning of this section. They will be available for KP members to follow in the future.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/s-105-1.html

Note: I just read it again and also checked out the Parade (see below) and I would suggest that anyone who plans on making these slippers, read the whole workshop from beginning to end, then as you go along, if you have a question the answer should be here. They are wonderful. I hope to make some this next month or two - busy, busy!!


----------

